# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  كَهْفُ الغَرَائِبِ!! وَمَغَارَةُ العَجَائِبِ !! ( مُتَجَدِّد )

## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم               
هذا موضوع أكتبه على فترات متقاربة ، لأسجِّل فيه كل شاردة وواردة ، مما وقع لي قديما وحديثا أثناء المطالعة ، وما اقتنصتْه شباك أفكاري من أودية فنون تلك المعارف الساطعة ، وجعلته على غرار ( بدائع الفوائد ) للشمس ابن القيم ، و( الفنون ) لابن عقيل الحنبلي ، و( الكشول ) و( المخلاة ) كلاهما للبهاء العاملي ، و( جؤنة العطار ) لأبي الفيض الغماري ، وما جرى مجرى هاتيك المؤلفات ، وكان على طراز تلكم المصنفات ، وقد قسَّمته أقساما ، وجعلتُ لرءوس مواضيعه أعلاما ، ومداخل يتطرَّق بها المتصفِّح إلى المجمل من أطرافه والمفصَّل ،  وسبيلا يهتدي به الطالب لأبوابه ويتوصَّل ...
 وهي ذي : [ ( غريبة ) و ( عجيبة ) ( نادرة ) و ( لطيفة ) و ( فائدة  ) و( عبرة ) و ( داهية ) و ( عاصمة ) و ( قاصمة ) و ( طريفة )  و ( مُضْحِكة ) و ( مُبْكِتة ) و ( موعظة )  .... ...... ]
ولستُ في هذا الموضوع بحمالة حطب !! ولاخائضا- فيما أُورد- بحور الجزاف والعطب !! بل ننقد ما ننقل ، ونتثبَّت فيما نعمل ، وننْسبُ كل قول إلى قائله ، ونعزو كل حرف إلى لافظه ، مع التحري في كل ذلك ، و النَّصَفَة بين الغرماء فيما هنالك ....
وقد عزمتُ على كل من يريد أن يغترف من  سواقي تلك الأنهار ، أو يحصِّل ما شاء من بديعات ما أسطره من أخبار :  أن يشُيد بالمصدر الذي نهل منه ، ويرفع رأسا لهذا النهر الذي صدر عنه ، إنْ هو احتاج إلى هذا في بعض الأوقات ، أو اضطر للنقل منه مرة أو مرات ، فيقول مثلا : ( نقلتُ كذا بواسطة كذا ؟ )  فإن من بركة العلم أن يُنسب إلى أهله ، وعدم شكرانه التفريط فيه والقعود عن دَرَكه !! 
ونسأل الله الثبات حتى الممات ، ومزيدا من الأعمال الباقيات الصالحات ، فإنه بكل جميل كفيل ، وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل .....  وهذا آوان الشروع في المراد ......

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ العجيبة رقم (1) ] ( مُحدِّث له وجه حمار !! )
نقل صاحب القول المبين في أخطاء المصلين [ ص 252 / طبعة ابن عفان ] عن صاحب فتح الملهم شرح صحيح مسلم [ 2 / 64 ] أنه قال  - وهو بصدد شرح حديث: (أما يخشى الذي يرفع رأسه قبل الإمام أن يُحوِّلَ اللهُ رأسَه رأسَ حمار  ) 
 قال : (  قال ابن حجر عن بعض المحدّثين : أنه رحل إلى دمشق لأخذ الحديث عن شيخٍ مشهورٍ بها ، فقرأ عليه جملة ، لكنه كان يجعل بينه و بينه حجاباً ، ولم ير وجهه ، فلما طالت ملازمتُه له ، ورأى حرصه على الحديث ، كشف له الستر ، فرأى وجهه : وجه حمار ، فقال له : احذر يا بُنيَّ أن تسبق الإمام ، فإني لما مرّ بي في الحديث استبعدتُ وقوعه ، فسبقتُ الإمام ، فصار وجهي كما ترى !! ) 
قلتُ : هذه حكاية منقطعة عمن لا يُدْرى مَنْ هو ؟!! وقد طال تتبعي لها في كتب ابن حجر المطبوعة فلم أقف لها على أثر ؟!! إلا أن عدم صحتها – عندنا – لا يدل على عدم صحتها في نفس الأمر !! 
وقد صح عند الجماعة من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا: ( أما يخشى الذي يرفع رأسه قبل الإمام أن يحول الله رأسه رأس حمار )  وقد اختلف العلماء حول هذا التحويل : هل هو حقيقي أو معنوي ؟!! فنقل الحافظ في ( الفتح ) عن ابن بزيزة أنه قال : ( يحتمل أن يراد بالتحويل المسخ أو تحويل الهيئة الحسية أو المعنوية أو هما معا ) 
قال الحافظ :(  وحمله آخرون على ظاهره إذ لا مانع من جواز وقوع ذلك وسيأتي في كتاب الأشربة الدليل على جواز وقوع المسخ في هذه الأمة وهو حديث أبي مالك الأشعري في المغازي فإن فيه ذكر الخسف وفي آخره ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة  .....) 
قلتُ : وظاهر الحديث هو الظاهر في تلك المسألة ، ويؤيده حديث أبي مالك الأشعري الذي أشار إليه الحافظ آنفا ، من وقوع المسخ في هذه الأمة قبل قيام الساعة .....

فالحاصل : أن جواز أن يوجد رجل ممسوخ ، أو امرأة ممسوخة ، بين الناس في الغابر والحاضر : هو أمر غير منكر ولا مستبعد !! إلا أن أكثر الحكايات في هذا مما لا تقوم على ساق !! ولا تثبت من وجه مبين على تباينها واشتهار بعضها بين الناس !! 
بل في تلك الأعصار : شُوهدت صور ومرئيات فيها شيئ من هذا القبيل ، وقد وقفتُ على طائفة منها ، فإذا هي من ألاعيب بعض المُهرِّجين !! تبدو عليها أمارات الخُدعة لمن تأمَّلها من حُذَّاق العالمين ....

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأين البقية من العجائب أخي الكريم
أستميحك العذر ،لو تناقشنا قليلا بالاسم لما كتبت عنوانه،فلعلنا نسدد لشئ من الرأي فيه،هل ممكن
تحياتي

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وأين البقية من العجائب أخي الكريم
> أستميحك العذر ،لو تناقشنا قليلا بالاسم لما كتبت عنوانه،فلعلنا نسدد لشئ من الرأي فيه،هل ممكن
> تحياتي


وعليك السلام يا أخي : وأخبرك أن الجعبة مليئة بالعجائب !! وأن الحقيبة محشوة بالغرائب !! وأنا أُخرج منها ما يسركم تباعا إن شاء الله ... ولكن ؟
أخبرني : ما الذي لا يرضيك من عنوان موضوعي أيها الفاضل ؟!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

مرحبًا يا شيخ سعيد ، موضوع طريف أعانك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ العجيبة رقم 2 ] ( نساء ظللن عشرات الأعوام لا يأكلن ولا يشربن !! )

قلتُ : وقع ذلك في حكايات ثابتة بنقل الثقات الأمناء عن طائفة من النساء والرجال معا !! إلا أن ذلك في النساء أشهر منه في غيرهن !! ومن هاتيك النسوة : 

1- رحمة بنت إبراهيم الخوارزمية !!
فقال الذهبي في ترجمة (عيسى بن محمد الطهماني المروزي، الكاتب ) من سير النبلاء [ 13 / 572 ] 
(قال الحاكم: حدثنا أبي، سمع الطهماني يقول: رأيت بخوارزم امرأة لا تأكل ولا تشرب، ولا تروث.
وقال يحيى العنبري: سمعت الطهماني يحكي شأن التي لا تأكل ولا تشرب، وأنها عاشت كذلك نيفا وعشرين سنة، وأنه عاين ذلك !! )
قال الذهبي : ( قلت : سُقتُ قصتها في تاريخ الإسلام، وهي رحمة بنت إبراهيم، قُتِل زوجها، وترك ولدين، وكانت مسكينة، فنامت فرأت زوجها مع الشهداء، يأكل على موائد، وكانت صائمة، قالت : فاستأذنهم، وناولني كسرة، أكلتها، فوجدتها أطيب من كل شيء . فاستيقظت شبعانة واستمرّت .
وهذه حكاية صحيحة، فسبحان القادر على كل شيء ) 
وترجم لها القزويني في آثار البلاد ( ص234/ شاملة ) فقال (: رحمة بنت إبراهيم الهزارسية المشهورة بأنها ما تناولت ثلاثين سنة طعاماً . وحكى أبو العباس عيسى المروزي أنها إذا شمّت رائحة الطعام تأذّت، وذكرت أن بطنها لاصق بظهرها، فأخذت كيساً فيه حب القطن وشدّته على بطنها لئلاّ يقصف ظهرها، وبقيت إلى سنة ثمان وستين ومئتين )
قلتُ : قد ساق الذهبي قصة تلك المرأة مطولة في عدة ورقات من  تاريخه الكبير [ 22 / 218 – 221 / طبعة دار الكتاب العربي ]  وكذا ساقها التاج ابن السبكي في  طبقات الشافعية الكبرى [ 8 / 8 – 15 / طبعة عيسى الحلبي ]  وكلاهما نقلاها من ( تاريخ  نيسابور ) لأبي عبد الله الحاكم صاحب ( المستدرك ) ..
وأنا أسوقها بطولها – لما فيها من العبرة – والسياق لابن السبكي نقلا عن ( تاريخ نيسابور ) 
( قال الحاكم : سمعت أبا زكرياء يحيى بن محمد العنبري يقول سمعت أبا العباس عيسى بن محمد بن عيسى الطهماني المروزي يقول إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يظهر إذا شاء ما شاء من الآيات والعبر في بريته فيزيد الإسلام بها عزا وقوة ويؤيد ما أنزل من الهدى والبينات وينشر أعلام النبوة ويوضح دلائل الرسالة ويوثق عرى الإسلام ويثبت حقائق الإيمان منا منه على أوليائه وزيادة في البرهان بهم وإن مما أدركناه عيانا وشاهدناه في زماننا وأحطنا علما به فزادنا يقينا في ديننا وتصديقا لما جاء به نبينا محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ودعا إليه من الحق فرغب فيه من الجهاد من فضيلة الشهداء وبلغ عن الله عز وجل فيهم إذ يقول جل ثناؤه ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون فرحين ) أني وردت في سنة ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين مدينة من مدائن خوارزم تدعى هزاراسب وهي في غربي وادي جيحون ومنها إلى المدينة العظمى مسافة نصف يوم فخبرت أن بها امرأة من نساء الشهداء رأت رؤيا كأنها أطعمت في منامها شيئا فهي لا تأكل شيئا ولا تشرب شيئا منذ عهد أبي العباس بن طاهر والي خراسان وكان توفي قبل ذلك بثمان سنين رضي الله عنه ثم مررت بتلك المدينة سنة اثنتين وأربعين ومائتين فرأيتها وحدثتني بحديثها فلم أستقص عليها لحداثة سني ثم إني عدت إلى خوارزم في آخر سنة اثنتين وخمسين ومائتين فرأيتها باقية ووجدت حديثها شائعا مستفيضا وهذه المدينة على مدرجة القوافل وكان الكثير ممن نزلها إذا بلغهم قصتها أحبوا أن ينظروا إليها فلا يسألون عنها رجلا ولا امرأة ولا غلاما إلا عرفها ودل عليها فلما وافيت الناحية طلبتها فوجدتها غائبة على عدة فراسخ فمضيت في أثرها من قرية إلى قرية فأدركتها بين قريتين تمشي مشية قوية وإذا هي امرأة نصف جيدة القامة حسنة البدن ظاهرة الدم متوردة الخدين ذكية الفؤاد فسايرتني وأنا راكب فعرضت عليها مركبا فلم تركبه وأقبلت تمشي معي بقوة وحضر مجلسي قوم من التجار والدهاقين وفيهم فقيه يسمى محمد بن حمدويه الحارثي وقد كتب عنه موسى بن هارون البزار بمكة وكمل له عبادة ورواية للحديث وشاب حسن يسمى عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن وكان يخلف أصحاب المظالم بناحيته فسألتهم عنها فأحسنوا الثناء عليها وقالوا عنها خيرا وقالوا إن أمرها ظاهر عندنا فليس فيها من يختلف فيها
قال المسمى عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أنا أسمع حديثها منذ أيام الحداثة ونشأت والناس يتفاوضون في خبرها وقد فرغت بالي لها وشغلت نفسي للاستقصاء عليها فلم أر إلا سترا وعفافا ولم أعثر منها على كذب في دعواها ولا حيلة في التلبيس وذكر أن من كان يلي خوارزم من العمال كانوا فيما خلا يستخصونها ويحضرونها الشهر والشهرين والأكثر في بيت يغلقونه عليها ويوكلون بها من يراعيها فلا يرونها تأكل ولا تشرب ولا يجدون لها أثر بول ولا غائط فيبرونها ويكسونها ويخلون سبيلها
فلما تواطأ أهل الناحية على تصديقها استقصصتها عن حديثها وسألتها عن اسمها وشأنها كله فذكرت أن اسمها رحمة بنت إبراهيم وأنه كان لها زوج نجار فقير معيشته من عمل يده يأتيه رزقه يوما ويوما لا فضل في كسبه عن قوت أهله وأنها ولدت منه عدة أولاد وجاء الأقطع ملك الترك إلى القرية فعبر الوادي عند جموده إلينا في زهاء ثلاثة آلاف فارس وأهل خوارزم يدعونه كسرة ... وقال أبو العباس والأقطع هذا فإنه كان كافرا عاتيا شديد العداوة للمسلمين قد أثر على أهل الثغور والح على أهل خوارزم بالسبي والقتل والغارات وكانت ولاة خراسان يتألفونه وأنسابه من عظماء الأعاجم ليكفوا غارتهم عن الرعية ويحقنوا دماء المسلمين فيبعثون إلى كل واحد منهم بأموال وألطاف كثيرة وأنواع من فاخر الثياب وأن هذا الكافر انساب في بعض السنين على السلطان ولا أدري لم ذاك أستبطأ المبار عن وقتها أم استقل ما بعث إليه في جنب ما بعث إلى نظرائه من ملوك الجريجية والثغرغدية
فأقبل في جنوده وتورد الثغر واستعرض الطرق فعاث وأفسد وقتل ومثل فعجزت عنه خيول خوارزم وبلغ خبره أبا العباس عبد الله بن طاهر رحمه الله فأنهض إليهم أربعة من القواد طاهر بن إبراهيم بن مدرك ويعقوب بن منصور بن طلحة وميكال مولى طاهر وهارون القباض وشحن البلد بالعساكر والأسلحة ورتبهم في أرباع البلد كل في ربع فحموا الحريم بإذن الله تعالى
ثم إن وادي جيحون وهو الذي في نهر بلخ جمد لما اشتد البرد وهو واد عظيم شديد الطغيان كثير الآفات وإذا امتد كان عرضه نحوا من فرسخ وإذا جمد انطبق فلم يوصل منه إلى شيء حتى يحفر فيه كما تحفر الآبار في الصخور وقد رأيت كثيف الجمد عشرة أشبار وأخبرت أنه كان فيما مضى يزيد على عشرين شبرا وإذا هو انطبق صار الجمد جسرا لأهل البلد تسير عليه العساكر والعجل والقوافل فينطم ما بين الشاطئين وربما دام الجمد مائة وعشرين يوما وإذا قل البرد في عام بقي سبعين يوما إلى نحو ثلاثة أشهر ... قالت المرأة فعبر الكافر في خيله إلى باب الحصن وقد تحصن الناس وضموا أمتعتهم فضجوا بالمسلمين وخربوهم فحصر من ذلك أهل الناحية وأرادوا الخروج فمنعهم العامل دون أن تتوافى عساكر السلطان وتتلاحق المطوعة فشد طائفة من شبان الناس وأحداثهم فتقاربوا من السور بما أطاقوا حمله من السلاح وحملوا على الكفرة فتهارج الكفرة واستجروهم من بين الأبنية والحيطان فلما أصحروا كر الترك عليهم وصار المسلمون في مثل الحرجة فتخلصوا واتخذوا دارة يحاربون من ورائها وانقطع ما بينهم وبين الخصم وبعدت المؤنة عنهم فحاربوا كأشد حرب وثبتوا حتى تقطعت الأوتار والقسي وأدركهم التعب ومسهم الجوع والعطش وقتل عامتهم وأثخن الباقون بالجراحات ولما جن عليهم الليل تحاجز الفريقان
قالت المرأة ورفعت النار على المناظر ساعة عبور الكافر فاتصلت بالجرجانية وهي مدينة عظيمة في قاصية خوارزم وكان ميكال مولى طاهر من أبياتها في عسكر فحث في الطلب هيبة للأمير أبي العباس عبد الله بن طاهر رحمه الله وركض إلى هزاراسب في يوم وليلة أربعين فرسخا بفراسخ خوارزم وفيها فضل كثير على فراسخ خراسان وعد الترك الفراغ من أمر أولئك النفر فبينما هم كذلك إذ ارتفعت لهم الأعلام السود وسمعوا أصوات الطبول فأفرجوا عن القوم ووافى ميكال موضع المعركة فوارى القتلى وحمل الجرحى ... قالت المرأة وأدخل الحصن علينا عشية ذلك أربعمائة جنازة فلم تبق دار إلا حمل إليها قتيل وعمت المصيبة وارتجت الناحية بالبكاء
قالت ووضع زوجي بين يدي قتيلا فأدركني من الجزع والهلع علية ما يدرك المرأة الشابة على زوج أبي الأولاد وكانت لنا عيال
قالت فاجتمع النساء من قراباتي والجيران يسعدنني على البكاء وجاء الصبيان وهم أطفال لا يعقلون من الأمر شيئا يطلبون الخبز وليس عندي ما أعطيهم فضقت صدرا بأمري ثم إني سمعت أذان المغرب ففزعت إلى الصلاة فصليت ما قضى لي ربي ثم سجدت أدعو وأتضرع إلى الله وأسأله الصبر بأن يجبر يتم صبياني
قالت فذهب بي النوم في سجودي فرأيت في منامي كأني في أرض حسناء ذات حجارة وأنا أطلب زوجي فناداني رجل إلى أين أيتها الحرة قلت أطلب زوجي فقال خذي ذات اليمين قالت فأخذت ذات اليمين فرفع لي أرض سهلة طيبة الري ظاهرة العشب وإذا قصور وأبنية لا أحفظ أن أصفها أو لم أر مثلها وإذا أنهار تجري على وجه الأرض عبر أخاديد ليست لها حافات فانتهيت إلى قوم جلوس حلقا حلقا عليهم ثياب خضر قد علاهم النور فإذا هم الذين قتلوا في المعركة يأكلون على موائد بين أيديهم فجعلت أتخللهم وأتصفح وجوههم أبغي زوجي لكي ينظرني فناداني يا رحمة يا رحمة فيممت الصوت فإذا أنا به في مثل حال من رأيت من الشهداء وجهه مثل القمر ليلة البدر وهو يأكل مع رفقة له قتلوا يومئذ معه فقال لأصحابه إن هذه البائسة جائعة منذ اليوم أفتأذنون لي أن أناولها شيئا تأكله فأذنوا له فناولني كسرة خبز قالت وأنا أعلم حينئذ أنه خبز ولكن لا أدري كيف يخبز هو أشد بياضا من الثلج واللبن وأحلى من العسل والسكر وألين من الزبد والسمن فأكلته فلما استقر في جوفي قال اذهبي كفاك الله مؤنة الطعام والشراب ما حييت الدنيا فانتبهت من نومي شبعى ريا لا أحتاج إلى طعام ولا شراب وما ذقتهما منذ ذلك اليوم إلى يومي هذا ولا شيئا يأكله الناس
قال أبو العباس وكانت تحضرنا وكنا نأكل فتتنحى وتأخذ على أنفها تزعم أنها تتأذى من رائحة الطعام فسألتها هل تتغذى بشيء أو تشرب شيئا غير الماء فقالت لا
فسألتها هل يخرج منها ريح أو أذى كما يخرج من الناس فقالت لا عهد لي بالأذى منذ ذلك الزمان
قلت والحيض و أظنها قالت انقطع بانقطاع الطعم
قلت فهل تحتاجين حاجة النساء إلى الرجال قالت أما تستحيي مني تسألني عن مثل هذا قلت إني لعلي أحدث الناس عنك ولا بد أن استقصي قالت لا أحتاج
قلت فتنامين قالت نعم أطيب نوم
قلت فما ترين في منامك قالت مثل ما ترون
قلت فتجدين لفقد الطعام وهنا في نفسك قالت ما أحسست بجوع منذ طعمت ذلك الطعام
وكانت تقبل الصدقة فقلت لها ما تصنعين بها قالت أكتسي وأكسو ولدي
قلت فهل تجدين البرد وتتأذين بالحر قالت نعم
قلت فهل تدرين كلل اللغوب والإعياء إذا مشيت قالت نعم ألست من البشر
قلت فتتوضئين للصلاة قالت نعم قلت لم قالت أمرني بذلك الفقهاء فقلت إنهم أفتوها على حديث لا وضوء إلا من حدث أو نوم !! وذكرت لي أن بطنها لاصق بظهرها فأمرت امرأة من نسائنا فنظرت فإذا بطنها كما وصفت وإذا قد اتخذت كيسا فضمت القطن وشدته على بطنها كي لا ينقصف ظهرها إذا مشت
ثم لم أزل أختلف إلى هزاراسب بين السنتين والثلاث فتحضرني فأعيد مسألتها فلا تزيد ولا تنقص وعرضت كلامها على عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الفقيه فقال أنا أسمع هذا الكلام منذ نشأت فلا أجد من يدفعه أو يزعم أنه سمع أنها تأكل أو تشرب أو تتغوط !! ) انتهى ...
قلتُ : وهذه قصة صحيحة ليس فيه خدشة !! اللهم إلا أن تكون تلك المرأة من الدجاجلة الذين يحتالون لترويج بهرجهم !! ويتلوَّنون لنشر عقاربهم !! والأصل في المسلمين خلاف هذا الظن الكاذب !! لا سيما وقد أثنى عليها غير واحد من أُمناء مدينتها ، كما سبق في أول حكايتها ...
ثم ما جرى لها : قد جرى لغيرها كما يأتيك نبأه الآن !! وكرامات الأولياء والصالحين ، من المؤمنات والمؤمنين ، فيها أعظم من حكاية تلك المرأة ومثيلاتها !! بل وأجلَّ من ذلك وأكثر خطرا !! كما سوف نأتيك بجُمَلِها تباعا بعون الله وتوفيقه .... 
2-ومن تلك النسوة أيضا : عائشة بنت عبد الله بن عاصم الأندلسية :  
( قال الذهبى أقامت عشرين سنة وأزيد لا تأكل شيئا البتة وأمرها فى ذلك شائع لا ريب فيه حدثنا به أبو عبد الله بن ربيع المحدث ومحمد بن سعد العاشق وغيرهما .. وهى خالة العابد أبى إسحاق بن بلال وكانت مقيمة بغرفة لها بأعلى الجامع المعلق بالجزيرة الخضراء بالأندلس ماتت سنة 705 وذكر الشيخ عز الدين الفاروثى أن امرأة كانت بناحية واسط أقامت مدة مثل هذه لا تأكل شيئا وذلك بعد الستمائة وأخرى كانت فى دولة المعتضد بخوارزم وقصتها صحيحة ذكرها الحاكم فى تاريخ نيسابور... ) نقله عنه الحافظ في ترجمة تلك المرأة من الدرر الكامنة [ 3 / 3 – 4 / طبعة  دائرة المعارف العثمانية ] ..
 وترجمها العلامة الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات [ 16 / 348 / طبعة  دار إحياء التراث ] فقال ( عائشة بنت أبي عاصم وخالة القائد الأجل أبي إسحاق ابن بلال، وهي أندلسية تعرف بالصائمة؛ بقيت أزيد من عشرين سنة لا تأكل شيئاً قط؛ قال الشيخ شمس الدين – هو الحافظ الذهبي - : حدثني بقصتها غير واحد ممن أدركها، وكانت بغرفة لها على الجامع المعلق بمدينة الجزيرة الخضراء، وتركها الأكل أمر شائع لا ريب فيه، حدثني بذلك أبو عبد الله ابن ربيع المحدث ومحمد بن سعد العاشق، وتوفيت بعد عام سبعمائة بنحو خمس سنين؛ ولها نظيرة كانت بناحية واسطة بعد الستمائة ذكر شأنها شيخنا الفاروثي، وكذا المرأة الخوارزمية التي كانت أيام المعتضد بخوارزم، بقيت بضعاً وعشرين سنة لا تأكل ولا تشرب، علقت ذلك بأصح إسناد .. ) 
3-ومنهن تلك المرأة الواسطية : التي أشار إليها الذهبي في كلامه الماضي ...
4-ومنهن تلك المرأة التي يحكي صاحب نفح الطيب [ 5 / 305 / طبعة دار صادر ] خبرها فيقول (وردت على تلمسان في العشرة الخامسة من المائة الثامنة امرأة من رندة لا تأكل ولا تشرب ولا تبول ولا تتغوط وتحيض فلما اشتهر هذا من أمرها أنكره الفقيه أبو موسى ابن الإمام وتلا ( كانا يأكلان الطعام ) المائدة [75] فأخذ الناس يبثون ثقات نسائهم ودهاتهن إليها فكشفن عنها بكل وجه يمكنهن فلم يقفن على غير ما ذكر وسئلت هل تشتهين الطعام فقالت هل تشتهون التبن بين يدي الدواب!! وسئلت هل يأتيها شيء فأخبرت أنها صامت ذات يوم فأدركها الجوع والعطش فنامت فأتاها آت في النوم بطعام وشراب فأكلت وشربت فلما أفاقت وجدت نفسها قد استغنت فهي على تلك الحال تؤتى في المنام بالطعام والشراب إلى الآن ولقد جعلها السلطان في موضع بقصره وحفظها بالعدول ومن يكشف عما عسى تجيء أمها به إذا أتت إليها أربعين يوما فلم يوقف لها على أمر بيد أني أردت أن يزاد في عدد العدول ويجمع إليهم الأطباء ومن يخوض في المعقولات من علماء الملل المسلمين وغيرهم ويوكل من نساء الفرق من يبالغ في كشف من يدخل إليها ولا يترك أحد يخلو بها  .... )
ثم قال : (ذُكِرَ أن امرأة أخرى كانت معها على تلك الحالة، وحدّثني غير واحد من الثقات ممّن أدرك عائشة الجزيرية أنها كانت كذلك، وأن عائشة بنت أبي يحيى اختبرتها أربعين يوماً أيضاً .... ) 
5-ومنهن امرأة بصرية أيضا : 
فقال صاحب تاريخ إربل [ ص 408-  409 / طبعة وزارة الثقافة والإعلام العراقية ] في ترجمة شيخه  عبد الله بن أبي الفضل ( 589 - 643 هـ ) 
قال ( وحدثنا من لفظه ، حديث المرأة التي بالبصرة المشهور ذكرها . وكنا نسمع بحديثها منذ سنين عدة ، وهي التي لا تأكل ولا تشرب ولا تغوط ، إنما تتغذى بالذكر . قال : وكنت أسمع عنها ذلك ولا أصدقه ، حتى سمعت بحالها من الأمير باتكين والي البصرة ، وقال لي : لا يجوز أن يشك في حديثها ! فإنه صحيح ، شاهدتها وعرفته . قال : ولها كرامات كثيرة لا تعرفها هي ، حدث ببعضها . قال : وسمع بها ابن أمسينا فأحضرها وأغلق عليها بابا نحوا من ثلاثة أشهر ، فما أكلت ولا شربت ولا غاطت ولا أراقت الماء . وحدثتْ أن سبب ذلك أن أباها صودر ولها ومن العمر ثلاث عشرة سنة ، فرأت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المنام يسقيها شرابا ' فانتبهتُ وأقمتُ أياما لا أشتهي / طعاما ولا شرابا ، ثم تمادتْ بي الحال . فلي خمس وعشرون سنة على هذه الحال .... ) 
قلتُ : وفي الباب عن نسوة أخريات أضربنا عن خبرهن صفحا !! 
وكل هذا سبيله التصديق إذا ثبتت دلائله ، واستقام الطريق إلى قائله ؛ إذ ليس ثمة ما يمنع من حدوث هذا في شريعتنا أصلا !! 
ومحمل كل ذلك : على كونه آية من آيات الله ينزل بها على من يشاء ، وكرامة منه على بعض عباده يختصه بها متى شاء ...
وهذه الأعصار التي يدور بنا رحاها : قد وجد فيها من يصبر على الطعام والشراب شهرا وشهرين و شهورا !! ومنهم من يصبر على الطعام ولا يصبر على الماء !! وهذا الصنف : منه كثيرون الآن !!
وقد حدَّث الإمام الألباني – وهوالثقة الثبت المأمون – في سلسلته الضعيفة  ( 1/ 419 ) قال : (لقد جوّعتُ نفسي في أواخر سنة 1379 هـ أربعين يوماً متتابعاً، لم أذُق في أثنائها طعاماً قطّ، ولم يدخل جوفي إلاّ الماء ! وذلك طلباً للشفاء من بعض الأدواء، فعُوفيتُ من بعضها دون بعض، وكنتُ قبل ذلك تداويتُ عند بعض الأطباء نحو عشر سنوات دون فائدة ظاهرة، وقد خرجتُ من التجويع المذكور بفائدتين ملموستين :
الأولى : استطاعة الإنسان تحمّل الجوع تلك المدّة الطويلة، خلافاً لظنّ الكثيرين من الناس .
والأخرى : أن الجوع يفيد في شفاء الأمراض الامتلائيّة؛ كما قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله تعالى، وقد يفيد في غيرها أيضاً كما جرّب كثيرون، ولكنه لا يفيد في جميع الأمراض على اختلاف الأجسام . )

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ غريبة رقم 1 ] ( من تهويلات ابن الجوزي !! ) 
قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي في التلبيس [ ص : 216 / طبعة دار الفكر ] : ( أنبأنا زاهر بن طاهر قال : أنبأنا أبو عثمان الصابوني وأبو بكر البيهقي قالا  : أنبأنا الحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري قال : أكثر ما التقيت أنا وفارس بن عيسى الصوفي في دار أبي بكر الابريسمي للسماع من هزارة- رحمها الله - فإنها كانت من مستورات القوالات !! ) 
قال ابن الجوزي : ( قلت : وهذا أقبح شيء من مثل الحاكم !! كيف خفي عليه أنه لا يحل له أن يسمع من امرأة ليست بمحرم !؟ ثم يذكر هذا في كتاب ( تاريخ نيسابور ) !! وهو كتاب علم من غير تحاش عن ذكر مثله !! لقد كفاه هذا قد جافى عدالته !! )
قلت : اشتطَّ أبو الفرج  كعادته !! وعدالة الحاكم ثابتة كالاسطوانة !! وغَمْزُكَ فيها من قبيل تخديش الرخام !! والحاكم ليس بالذي يفضح نفسه كيما يسجل تلك الحكاية في تاريخه !! وهزارة هذه التي كان يسمع صوتها الحاكم : كانت امرأة مستورة قوَّالة كما ذكر عنها ، والقولات : هن اللاتي يجُِدْن القول ومُسْتَحْسَنَه ، والمراد هنا : هو إجادة أداء القصائد الوعظية ، والأشعار الزهدية ... فكانت تلك المرأة المخّدَّرة تُحسن هذا الأمر بطريق غير مبتذل ، فماذا على الحاكم من ذلك إلا مطلق سماع صوت امرأة ليست بمحرم له !!؟ وهذا ليس بحرام في أصح أقوال أهل العلم ، مع الضوابط المقررة في موضعها ؟ 
والذي يغلب على الظن : أن أداء تلك المرأة التي سمعها الحاكم وهي تقول مأثور الأشعار ، ورقائق الأخبار ، كان مثل أدائها قراءة القرءان من حيث الخشوع ، والستر ، واستحضار عظمة الرب .... 
وهذه الحال : أبعد ما تكون عن الفتنة بها أو بصوتها !! فأيُّ مجافاة تلك لعدالة الحاكم يا أبا الفرج !!؟ وإنما تَنْثلم العدالة : لو كان الحاكم إنما ينصت لغانية تشدو بساحر صوتها في متاهات لوعة المحبوب !! وتضرب بجميل عزفها على أوتار قيثارة مجروحات القلوب !! وحاشا الحاكم من هذا إن شاء الله .. وهو العالم العارف الثقة الحافظ المأمون ....
وكم أساء أبو الفرج فهما !! واستروح إلى الغمز والطعن في فضلاء الأمة من جراء العجلة والتنكب عن التريث فيما هو بصدد الكلام فيه ؟! وهو كثيرا ما يُطربه استِْقبَابُ الحَبَّة لأمور لا تخفى على ذلك الناقد البصير ؟! وسنذكر ضروبا من تهويلاته بشأن جماعة من الكبار فيما يأتي إن شاء الله ....

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[غريبة رقم 2 ] ( من تهويلات الشمس ابن القيم !)
قال شيخ الإسلام أبو عبد الله بن أبي بكر الزرعي في زاد المعاد [4 / 257 / طبعة الرسالة ] وهو بصدد تحريمه إتيان النساء في الأدبار : ( وأما الدُّبرُ: فلم يُبَحْ قَطُّ على لسان نبىٍّ من الأنبياء !! ومَن نسب إلى بعض السَّلَف إباحة وطء الزوجة فى دُبُرها، فقد غلط عليه !! ) ... 
قلتُ : للشمس ابن القيم إطلاقات غريبة لا يتابع عليها !! وسنذكر ما ظفرنا به – هنا - تباعا إن شاء الله .
ومنها : كلامه السابق !! فكيف صح له مثل تلك الدعوة العريضة جدا ؟!! ومعلوم أن مخلوقا من البشر - اللهم إلا أن يكون نبيا - لم يحط بشرائع الأنبياء الغابرة قبله البتة ، فمتى وقف الشمس عليها حتى يصح له : أن مطلق إتيان الأدبار: ( لم يُبَحْ قَطُّ على لسان نبىٍّ من الأنبياء !! ؟ ) ..
وهل كل محرم في ملتنا : يلزم منه أن يكون محرما في أديان الأمم السالفة كلها ؟! ما أدري ما هذا ؟ !
وعدم الوجود : ليس دليل العدم كما ثبت واستقر وقُعِّد !! 
والحاصل : أن مثل ذلك النفي المطلق : لا نقبله من أحد من أهل الأرض سوى المعصوم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى وحده وحسب . فدعونا من بنيات الطريق !! 
ثم قول الشمس الآخر : ( ومَن نسب إلى بعض السَّلَف إباحة وطء الزوجة فى دُبُرها، فقد غلط عليه !! )
دعوى لا يعجز عنها أحد !! واسترسال الكلام في نظم الآثار الثابتة عن الصحابة والتابعين في هذا الصدد ، يضيق عنه هذا المقام كله !! 
ونكتفي هنا بأثرِ فردٍ عن إمام جليل من كبار أئمة السلف الصالح ، ثبت عنه تلك الإباحة الصريحة التي يأباه الشمس ويراها من غلط الغالطين عليه !! 
فنقول : قال الطبري في تفسيره [ 4/ 407 / 4332 / طبعة الرسالة ] : ( حدثني أبو مسلم – هو الكجي الإمام الحافظ - قال : حدثنا أبو عمر الضرير- هو حفص بن عمر الدوري الإمام المقرئ الصدوق المتماسك – قال : حدثنا يزيد بن زريع قال : حدثنا روح بن القاسم ، عن قتادة قال : سئل أبو الدرداء عن إتيان النساء في أدبارهن ، فقال : هل يفعل ذلك إلا كافر! قال روح: فشهدت ابن أبي مليكة يُسأل عن ذلك فقال: قد أردته من جارية لي البارحةَ فاعتاص عليّ، فاستعنت بدهن أو بشحم . قال : فقلت له : سبحان الله!! أخبرنا قتادة أنّ أبا الدرداء قال: هل يفعل ذلك إلا كافر! فقال: لعنك الله ولعن قتادة! فقلت: لا أحدث عنك شيئًا أبدًا ! ثم ندمت بعد ذلك.) 
قلتُ : الإسناد إلى أبي الدرداء : ضعيف ما صح !! أما الإسناد إلى ابن أبي مليكة : فحسن صالح مستقيم .
وابن أبي مليكة : هو عبد الله بن عبيد الله القرشي المكي ، ذلك الإمام الفقيه الحجة الثقة الثبت المأمون ، شيخ الحرم المكي الشريف ، وعنه يقول ابن حبان في ترجمته من مشاهير علماء الأمصار [ ص 82 / الطبعة العلمية ] : ( رأى ثمانين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان من الصالحين ، والفقهاء في التابعين ، والحفاظ والمتقنين ).
قلتُ : وهذا الأثر الماضي عنه في الإباحة : صريح غاية !! ليس يحول بين وضوحه : عُجمة أو عياية !!
وفي الباب عن خلق من السلف الصالح بأسانيد ليس فيها مغمز !! قد استوفيناها في : ( عصارة الأفكار حول إتيان النساء في الأدبار ) ..
وقد صنَّف الحافظ في تلك القضية : ( تحفة المستريض في حكم التحميض ) أتى في بكل غريب وعجيب !! وسبقه إلى ذلك جماعة من كبار المالكية ..
وليس الكلام هنا : يدور في فلك تحرير الحق في تلكم المسألة !! وإنما نشط القلم لدرء تلك الدعوى التي فاه بها الشمس ابن القيم .. وقد عرفتَ ما فيها ؟! والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

> وقد صنَّف الحافظ في تلك القضية : ( تحفة المستريض في حكم التحميض ) أتى في بكل غريب وعجيب !!


أين وقفت عليه؟
والأثر الذي أوردته عن ابن أبي مليكة ليس صريحا كما تقول في إتيان المحل المكروه، ولهذا قال ابن القيم إن من نقله عن السلف غلط عليهم، لأن توجيهه عند أهل العلم إتيان القبل من جهة الدبر أو المفاخذة، ولا أريد الاستطراد، (أخاف أنك عزوبي)!
ثم أرجو التخفيف من (التهويلات) في العبارات عند نقدك الأئمة، حتى لو لم توافق مفاهيمك.

ثم يا أخي نصيحة محب: لا يحبذ للطالب العناية بشواذ المسائل وغرائبها، ولا يحمد له الشغف الزائد بكثرة النقد، والأولى للطالب صرف جهده في أصول العلم ومحكماته.

----------


## ابن الرومية

أضحك الله سنك شيخنا

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> والأثر الذي أوردته عن ابن أبي مليكة ليس صريحا كما تقول في إتيان المحل المكروه، ولهذا قال ابن القيم إن من نقله عن السلف غلط عليهم، لأن توجيهه عند أهل العلم إتيان القبل من جهة الدبر أو المفاخذة، ولا أريد الاستطراد، ( أخاف أنك عزوبي )!
> ثم أرجو التخفيف من (التهويلات) في العبارات عند نقدك الأئمة، حتى لو لم توافق مفاهيمك.
> 
> ثم يا أخي نصيحة محب: لا يحبذ للطالب العناية بشواذ المسائل وغرائبها، ولا يحمد له الشغف الزائد بكثرة النقد، والأولى للطالب صرف جهده في أصول العلم ومحكماته.


أحسن الله إليك أيها الفاضل : كلامك الأخير بشأن الخفض من ( التهويلات ) !!  وتطلب عدم الاهتمام بتتبع غرائب المسائل ، وفاذ النوادر !! كلام وجيه جيد حسن بسن !! إلا أنه أجنبي غربي عن محك الموضوع هنا !! فلو طَرَفَ طَرْفُك إلى عنونة هذا الباب ، لانكشف لك دون معناه الحجاب !! فأنِّي قد وسمتُه بـ : ( كَهْفُ الغَرَائِبِ!! وَمَغَارَةُ العَجَائِبِ !! ) وهذا لا يحتاجه بيانٌ أيها الناقد البصير !! فكيف سها سهوك عنه ؟! وماد بك مهْدُك عن التبصر فيه ؟!
أما شطر كلامك الأول : فأْذن لي أن أغض عنه العين ، وأن أطْوي من غُلَوائه العِطفْين !! إذ ليس لي جواب عنه دون السكوت !! وكل حي سيموت !!
 ولا عليّ إن عاودتُ تسطير ما رقمتُه بشأن أثر ابن أبي مليكة المسطور سابقا حيث قلتُ : ( وهذا الأثر الماضي عنه في الإباحة : صريح غاية !! ليس يحول بين وضوحه : عُجمة أو عياية !! ) 
هذا ... والرغبة : تناشد المتعقِّب بمزيد النظر في تلكم المسألة ، ومتابعة أقوال الكبار فيها موافقا ومخالفا ، قبل الاستدراك على هذا العاجز الفقير ... والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

أخي الحبيب:
خير الكلام ما قل ودل.
كلامي فيه سؤال، وتعقب، ونصيحة.
فالسؤال لم تجب عنه، أين وقفت على كتاب ابن حجر؟
والتعقيب توجيهه أحسبه كما أخبرتك، ولا يعدم الباحث أن يجد نصا من هنا أو هناك في هذه المسألة أو غيرها، كإباحة الغناء وغيره مما الجمهور بخلافه، ويعدونه من شواذ الأقوال أو الخلاف غير المعتبر، وإلا فلا وجود لشيء اسمه مسألة شاذة أو قول شاذ، وحتى تطمئن فالمسألة سبق أن بحثتُها بحثاً حديثياً منذ سنوات في مناظرة مع بعض المخالفين لمذهب أهل السنة.
والنصيحة وجهتها لك أخي المحب ليس لأجل هذا الموضوع وحسب، بل لغيره، وراجع نفسك، بل انظر لقائمة مواضيعك ودع غيرك يحكم، وهذه المسألة التي تعقبتك فيها أنت تعلم أن الإدارة حذفت لك موضوعا في نفس السياق (العصارة)، ولكنك عدت له ثانية ههنا.
وأما طلبي منك التخفيف من عبارات التهويل فمثل قولك: (تلك الدعوى التي فاه بها الشمس ابن القيم)، وعبارة: (اشتطَّ أبو الفرج كعادته)، و(وهو كثيرا ما يُطربه استِْقبَابُ الحَبَّة لأمور لا تخفى على ذلك الناقد البصير ؟!)، أصلحنا الله وإياك.
وتأكد أني أود لك الخير وأن لا تضيع طاقاتك الجبارة -التي أنعم الله بها عليك- في خلاف الأولى والأنفع لك ولغيرك، وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وتأكد أني أود لك الخير وأن لا تضيع طاقاتك الجبارة -التي أنعم الله بها عليك- في خلاف الأولى والأنفع لك ولغيرك، وفق الله الجميع.


أحسن الله إليك أيها الفاضل : وكلامك كله محط نظر واهتمام عندي .. وما عدمتُ منك ومن غيرك نصيحة قط ..
أما جواب سؤالك : فسيأتي برمته وسط تلك العجائب التي أُنَمِّقُها ، وضمن تلك الغرائب التي أحبكها ، وسترى فيه ما يدهشك وغيرك !! فالصبرَ يا عبد الله ... والله المستعان ...

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

أخي النوراني:
أظنك تعرف قصة ذاك الرجل الذي كان يجمع الناس و(يقص) عليهم عجائبه ويقول: لو شهدتموني في القرية الفلانية عندما قفزت قفزة ارتفاعها ثلاثة أمتار وفعلت وفعلت! ومن بين جموع المستمعين المنبهرين انبرى له واحد وقال له: لا ضرورة لنكون هناك لنشاهد قفزتك، أرنا مثل ذلك هنا، والآن!
وأنا سألتك سؤالا لا يحتاج لوعود وتسويف للإجابة، أين اطلعت على كتاب ابن حجر تحفة المستريض الذي وصفته وصف الواقف عليه؟
أجب على هذا ثم خذ راحتك في الموضوع مع اعتبار ما طُلب منك في ردي السابق.
وعذرا: خذني على قدر طلبي وأجبني جوابا صريحا مختصرا، ولا تُنظرني جوابا يأتي برمته ضمن بقية العجائب والتهويلات الموعودة.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> أخي النوراني:
> أظنك تعرف قصة ذاك الرجل الذي كان يجمع الناس و(يقص) عليهم عجائبه ويقول: لو شهدتموني في القرية الفلانية عندما قفزت قفزة ارتفاعها ثلاثة أمتار وفعلت وفعلت! ومن بين جموع المستمعين المنبهرين انبرى له واحد وقال له: لا ضرورة لنكون هناك لنشاهد قفزتك، أرنا مثل ذلك هنا، والآن!
> وأنا سألتك سؤالا لا يحتاج لوعود وتسويف للإجابة، أين اطلعت على كتاب ابن حجر تحفة المستريض الذي وصفته وصف الواقف عليه؟
> أجب على هذا ثم خذ راحتك في الموضوع مع اعتبار ما طُلب منك في ردي السابق.
> وعذرا: خذني على قدر طلبي وأجبني جوابا صريحا مختصرا، ولا تُنظرني جوابا يأتي برمته ضمن بقية العجائب والتهويلات الموعودة.


عذرا : فلن أجيبك الآن على سؤالك حتى لا تفتر همتك عن متابعة هذا الموضوع !!
وأرجو : أن لا يذهب بك الغضب - إنْ أنت غضبتَ - إلى أن يضطرك لحذف موضوعي أو إغلاقه !! ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> لحذف موضوعي أو إغلاقه


ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا سعد. (ابتسامة) 
موضوع بهيج و نفيس و في طياته حكايا و عبر. 
امض لما فيه أنت ماض يا شيخنا الحبيب و العزيز يا نوراني. نور على نور. حتى ولو ما عجبك كلامي.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ عجيبة رقم 3 ]   ( جزاء الأمانة والتعفف مع الفقر والحاجة !! ) 
نقل الحافظ الزين ابن رجب في ذيله على طبقات الحنابلة [ 1/ 443 – 445 / طبعة مكتبة العبيكان ]
عن الشمس يوسف بن خليل الحافظ أنه قال في ( معجمه ) : (أخبرنا الشيخ الصالح أبو القاسم عبد اللّه بن أبي الفوارس محمد بن علي بن حسن الخزاز الصوفي البغدادي ببغداد قال: سمعتُ القاضي أبا بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي بن محمد البزاز الأنصاري يقول: كنتُ مجاورًا بمكة - حرسها الله تعالى - فأصابني يومًا من الأيام جوع شديد لم أجد شيئًا أدفع به عني الجوع ، فوجدتُ كيسًا من إبريسم مشدودًا بشرابة من إبريسم أيضًا ، فأَخذته وجئت به إلى بيتي، فحللته فوجدتُ فيه عقدًا من لؤلؤ لم أرَ مثله، فخرجتُ فإذا الشيخ – [ قال المحقق : كذا في الأصول ، والأصوب ( فإذا شيخ ) على التنكير ؛ لأنه غير معروف .] ينادي عليه ، ومعَه خرقة فيها خمسمائة دينار وهو يقول : هذا لمن يَردُّ علينا الكيس الذي فيه اللؤلؤ، فقلت: أنا محتاج ، وأنا جائع ، فآخذ هذا الذهب فأنتفع به ، وأرد عليه الكيس ، فقُلت له : تعالى إليّ، فأخذته وجئت به إلى بيتي، فأعطاني علامة الكيس، وعلامة الشرابة ، وعلامة اللؤلؤ وعَدَدَه، والخيط الذي هو مَشدُود به ، فأخرجته ودَفعته إليه. فسلَّم إليّ خمسمائة دينار، فما أخذتها، وقلت : يجب عليّ أن أعيده إليك ولا آخذ له جزاء، فقال لي : لا بد أن تأخذ ... ألح عليَّ كثيرًا، فلم أقبل ذلك منه، فتركني ومضى.
وأمَّا ما كان مني : فإني خرجتُ من مكة وركبتُ البحر، فانكسر المركب وغرق الناس ، وهلكت أموالهم ، وسلِمتُ أنا على قطعة من المركب ، فبقيت مُدّةً في البحر لا أدري أين أذهب ، فوصَلت إلى جزيرة فيها قوم ، فقعَدتُ في بعض المساجد، فسمعوني أقرأ، فلم يبق في تلك الجزيرة أحد إلا جاء إليّ وقال: علمني القرآن. فحصل لي من أولئك القوم شيء كثير من المال.
قال. ثم إني رأيتُ في ذلك المسجد أوراقًا من مصحف ، فأخذتها أقرأ فيها فقالوا لي : تحسن تكتب؟. فقلت: نعم ، فقالوا: علِّمنا الخط ، فجاءوا بأولادهم من الصبيان والشباب ، فكنتُ أعلمهم، فحصل لي أيضًا من ذلك شيء كثير، فقالوا لي بعد ذلك: عندنا صبيَّةً يتيمة، ولها شيء من الدُنيا نريد أن تتزوج بها ، فامتنعتُ ، فقالوا: لا بل ، وألزموني، فأجبتهم إلى ذلك.
فلما زفوها إليَّ مددتُ عيني أنظر إليها ، فوجدت ذلك العقد بعينه معلقًا في عنقها، فما كان لي حينئذ شغل إلا النظر إليه!! فقالوا: يا شيخ ، كسرتَ قلب هذه اليتيمة من نظرك إلى هذا العقد ، ولم تنظر إليها، فقصصتُ عليهم قصة العقد ؛ فصاحوا وصرخوا بالتهليل والتكبير، حتى بلغ إلى جميع أهل الجزيرة، فقلتُ : ما بكم. فقالوا: ذلك الشيخ الذي أخذ منك العقد أبو هذه الصبية ، وكان يقول : ما وجدتُ في الدنيا مسلمًا إلا هذا الذي رد عليَّ هذا العقد ، وكان يدعو ويقول : اللهم اجمع بيني وبينه حتى أزوجه بابنتي ، والآن قد حصلتْ ، فبقيتُ معها مدة ورزقتُ منها بولدين.
ثم إنها ماتت فورثت العقد أنا وولداي، ثم مات الولدان فحصل العقد لي فبعته بمائة ألف دينار. وهذا المال الذي ترون معي من بقايا ذلك المال. .. ) 
قال الزين ابن رجب : ( هكذا ساق هذه الحكاية يوسف بن خليل الحافظ في معجمه.
وساقها ابن النجار في تاريخه، وقال: هي حكاية عجيبة. وأظن القاضي حكاها عن غيره. ) 
قلتُ : هذه حكاية صحيحة ثابتة ، ودعوى أن يكون القاضي قد حكاها عن غيره !! دعوى لا برهان عليها أصلا !! مع تصريح القاضي بكونها قد وقعت له ...
والقاضي هذا : هو أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي الإمام الحافظ  الثقة المتفنن المسند المعروف ب ( قاضي المارستان ) وهو مصدَّق فيما قال وحكى ..
وقصته هنا : ما وجدتُ ما يشبهها إلا ما قرأته في : ( قصص ألف ليلة وليلة !! )
فانظر : إلى أمانة هذا الإمام ، وشدة تعفُّفه حتى مع مع الجوع والمخمصة !! وكيف وافاه الله الجزاء الجميل في تلك الحياة قبل الممات ... فالله المستعان ...

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

احسنتم احسن الله اليكم

----------


## ابن الرومية

> قلتُ : هذه حكاية صحيحة ثابتة ، ودعوى أن يكون القاضي قد حكاها عن غيره !! دعوى لا برهان عليها أصلا !! مع تصريح القاضي بكونها قد وقعت له ...


فيما أظن رويت عن غيره و اظنه الامام ابن عقيل و أظنها في سير أعلام النبلاء عن مرآة الزمان و أظن أن القول الراجح في العمل بالعموم افراغ الجهد في البحث عن المخصص و أظن... :Smile:

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

> عذرا : فلن أجيبك الآن على سؤالك حتى لا تفتر همتك عن متابعة هذا الموضوع !!
> وأرجو : أن لا يذهب بك الغضب - إنْ أنت غضبتَ - إلى أن يضطرك لحذف موضوعي أو إغلاقه !! ( ابتسامة )


يهديك ربي يا أخي..
لو كنت حاذفا أو مغلقا لكان ذلك قبل، ولم أر ما يضطر لذلك، وسبقت الإشارة لكم بإكمال الموضوع مع مراعاة ما تقدم ذكره.
وليست وظيفة المشرف مقتصرة على الحذف والإغلاق وليستا غايته، ولكن من غاياته التقويم، وقد يكون أحدهما وسيلته.
وأنت أظنك عرفت سبب سؤالي، فقل آمنت بالله، ثم استقم.
وفقنا الله وإياك.

----------


## العفالقي

بوركت يا نوراني وإلى الأمام فقد أسعدتنا بأوابدك و...!

----------


## الديواني إسلام

أجمل به في استراحة المجلس ...!

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

السلام عليكم
يا شيخ محمد : لم يفد المناورة مع نوراني فما قولك بمحاولة اخرى
وان كنت استبعد كون الجزء لابي الفضل .
قديكون منحولا , الا ان ينورنا الشيخ النوراني نور الله عليه!!!!!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> فيما أظن رويت عن غيره و اظنه الامام ابن عقيل و أظنها في سير أعلام النبلاء عن مرآة الزمان و أظن أن القول الراجح في العمل بالعموم افراغ الجهد في البحث عن المخصص و أظن...


قال الحافظ ابن رجب عقب نقله تلك القصة العجيبة عن القاضي أبي بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي الأنصاري في ترجمته من ذيل طبقات الحنابلة [ 1 / 446 / طبعة مكتبة العبيكان ] : ( وقد ذكرها أبو المظفر سبط بن الجوزي في تاريخه في ترجمة أبي الوفاء بن عقيل !! وذكر عن ابن عقيل: أنه حكى عن نفسه: أنه حج، فالتقط العقد ورده بالموسم، ولم يأخذ ما بذل له من الدنانير، ثم قدم الشام، وزار بيت المقدس، ثم رجع إلى دمشق، واجتاز بحلب في رجوعه إلى بغداد، وأنَ تزوجه بالبنت كان بحلب. ) ثم قال ابن رجب : ( ولكن أبا المظفر ليس بحجة فيما ينقله، ولم يذكر للحكاية إسنادًا متصلاً إلى ابن عقيل، ولا عزاها إلى كتاب معروف، ولا يعلم قدوم ابن عقيل إلى الشام، فنِسبتُها إلى القاضي أبي بكر الأنصاري أنسب. والله أعلم. ) قلتُ وهو كما قال  . 
فلْيسكنْ من ابن الرومية جأشه !! ( ابتسامة ) ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وأنت أظنك عرفت سبب سؤالي، فقل آمنت بالله، ثم استقم.
> .


آمنتُ بالله ربي ... وأسأله الاستقامة في القول والعمل ...
ومثلي لا يرضيه إلا إطابة خاطرك يا رجل ! فدونك ما رُمْتَه من إجابة سؤالك أيها الفاضل :

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ فائدة رقم 1 ] ( من نوادر مؤلفات ابن حجر )
قال أبو الفيض أحمد بن الصديق الغماري في جؤنة العطار [ 1 / 59 / الطريفة رقم96 ] : ( ألف الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله – جزءا في وطء المرأة من الدبر سماه : ( تحفة المستريض في حكم التحميض ) ضعّف فيه جميع الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن ذلك !! وأتى بغرائب عن الأئمة ! بل وعن الصحابة والتابعين في ذلك ما يدهش الواقف عليه ، وتنحلَّ معه حبوته !! عجبا من الاطلاع على تلك النقول الغريبة ، وعلى الكتب التي ينقل منها !! فرحمه الله ما احفظه ! وما أوسع إطلاعه ! ... )
قلت ُ : كلام هذا الرجل يدل على أنه وقف على هذا الجزء وعرف ما فيه ؟!
وقد رأيتُ الحافظ السخاوي : قد ذكر هذا الجزء أيضا وهو بصدد تعداد مصنفات شيخه أبي الفضل الحافظ في كتابه الفذ : الجواهر والدرر [ 2 / 692 / طبعة دار ابن حزم ] إلا أنه قال في وصفه : ( وهو في طرق أحاديث النهي عن إتيان النساء في أدبارهن ، وعللها ، والتنبيه على الصحيح منها والسقيم ، وذكر ما عارضها ، وبيان علله أيضا ، وسياق ما وقف عليه من كلام الصحابة والتابعين ، والأئمة المخالفين [ كذا بالأصل ! ] – رضي الله عنهم – في حكم ذلك إباحة ومنعا ، ووفاقا وخلافا .. ) 
قلتُ : وقوله : (والتنبيه على الصحيح منها .... ) يعني عند من صححها من الأئمة ، وإلا فقد مضى عن الغماري : أن الحافظ قد ضعّف كل الأحاديث الواردة في هذا الباب !! وهذا ظاهر صنيعه أيضا في غير كتاب من تصانيفه !! كالتلخيص الحبير وغيره ، إلا أنه تراجع – أخيرا – عن هذا الأمر !!
فقد قال في الفتح [ 8 / 91 ] بعد أن حكى : عن جماعة من أئمة الحديث كالبخارى والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي على النيسابوري : أنه لا يثبت في هذا الباب شيئ ! قال : ( قلت لكن طرقها كثيرة فمجموعها صالح للاحتجاج به .... ) 
ثم قال : (فمن الأحاديث الصالحة الإسناد ..... ) وساق طرفا من تلك الأحاديث الصالحة الإسناد عنده !!
والحاصل : أن الحافظ : كان قديما يساير أئمة هذا الشان في تضعييف الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن إتيان النساء في (  الأدبار ) وهذا واضح من كلامه على تلك الأحاديث في ( التلخيص الحبير ) وإقراره الحفاظ على تضعييفها في بعض مؤلفاته الأخرى ...
بل وجدته قال في مختصر زوائد مسند البزار (1/583) عن بعض أحاديث الباب : (( والحديث منكر لا يصح من وجه ، كما صرح بذلك البخاريّ ، والبزار، والنسائيّ وغير واحد )) ...
ثم إنه نشط : لغربلة أسانيد تلك الأحاديث ، مع بسط مذاهب أئمة السلف والخلف في تلك القضية في جزء مفرد سمَّاه : ( تحفة المستريض في حكم التحميض ) كما مضى ... 
وأخيرا جنح الحافظ إلى تقوية بعض أحاديث الباب في ( فتح الباري ) وهذا هو رأيه الأخير ...
لكن هناك من يأبى إلا النيل من ذلك الإمام الجبل !! متعلقا بأي شيئ لإسقاطه من تلك الرتبة العلياء التي بوَّأه الله إياها !! أعني ذلك الرجل الهالك في تعصبه ! والموتور في نقده العلماء والنقلة ! المدعو : ( محمد زاهد الكوثري ) !! فترى هذا العلقمي !! ينسب للحافظ تقويته لإباحة : ( التحميض !!) في رسالته : الحاوي في سيرة الطحاوي [ ص 29 / طبعة المكتبة الأزهرية ] كيما يُستساغ له ذلك التشنيع الفاحش هناك !! وسنذكر كلامه – فيما يأتي – مع إنصاف الحافظ وصَقْلِ منزلته الشمَّاء من ذلك الغبار الذي أثاره عليه هذا العلقمي المتعصب الخاسر !!
ولمتأخري الحنفية : تعصب زائد ، ومزيد عداوة إزاء الحافظ ابن حجر !!
بدأً من أصحابه : المحب ابن الشحنة ، والبدر العيني ، وأبي المظفر سبط ابن حجر ، وغيرهم إلى ما شاء الله... وسنجلو بواعث تلك العداوة -مع النصفة - فيما يأتي بعون الله ...
[ تنبيه ] ( التحميض ) : أصله : ( الإقلال من الشيئ ، يُقَالُ : حَمَّضَ لَنَا فُلانٌ في القرَى أَي : قَلَّلَ ، ويطلق أيضا على التحوُّل ، يقال : وتَحَمَّض الرجل، تحول من شيء إلى شيء .. وحَمَّضَهُ عنه ، وأَحْمَضَهُ : حَوَّلَهُ .... ) نقل ذلك المرتضي الزبيدي في تاج العروس [ 81 / 306 – 307 / طبعة دار الهداية ] ثم قال : (وقال بَعْضُ النَّاس : إِذَا أَتَى الرَّجُلُ المَرْأَةَ في دُبُرِهَا فقد حَمَّضَ تَحْمِيضاً ، وهو مَجَاز ، كأَنَّه تَحَوَّلَ من خَيْرِ المَكَانَيْنِ إِلى شَرِّهمَا شَهْوَةً مَعْكُوسَةً . ويُقَال للتَّفْخِيذِ في الجِمَاع التَّحْمِيضُ أَيْضاً . ) قلتُ وهذا النقل الأخير : هو المراد من استخدام هذه الكلمة : ( التحميض ) في هذا الباب ... والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## ابن الرومية

> و أظن أن القول الراجح في العمل بالعموم افراغ الجهد في البحث عن المخصص و أظن...


و أظنني اولى بهذه النصيحة من غيري... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
متعكم الله أيها الكريم كما أمتعتنا بفوائدكم

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

أخونا النوراني مولع بالخصومات والإتيان بالغرائب وحب المخالفة كما يظهر جليا في جل مشاركاته وهذا أمر غير محمود. فمواضيعك قد تضر ولا تنفع خصوصا المبتدئين .
وللإشارة بالنسبة للشيخ أحمد بن الصديق الغماري فله كثير من الإدعاءات التي لا أساس لها من الصحة فهو كثير الكذب والتدليس فلا يعتد بكثير من ادعاءاته.
كما أنني أطالب بشيء من الإحترام في مخاطبة الشيخ الفاضل المسند محمد زياد التكلة حفظه الله لا أن يخاطب بما يخاطب به العامة فنقول له "يا رجل" أو شيئا من هذا القبيل.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

الأخ الفاضل أبو الوليد المغربي: أشكر لكم محبتكم، وإنما أنا طالب علم، وللإنصاف أقول: لا أشعر أن في كلام الأخ النوراني أي إساءة لي، وعلى فرض أن هناك شيء فيغفر الله للجميع، وليس في النفس أدنى شيء.

الأخ الفاضل النوراني:
سؤالي كان لأنك وصفت جزء ابن حجر وصف الواقف عليه، وكنت أظن ظنا شبه جازم أن ذلك لم يحصل، وتبيّن كما توقعت -بعد المد والجزر- أنك إنما وصفته من (عندك) اعتمادا على واسطة، وهي جؤنة الغماري، ووصفُه بسطرين منه لا يقتضي ما وصفت، لأنه معروف بالمبالغة، أو على تعبيرك المتكرر (التهويل)، فأردت أن أبيّن لك عدم رمي الأئمة بالتهويل وقد تلبست به! -ولا مؤاخذة-
مع علمي أن جزء ابن حجر ذُكر أنه مخطوط في مكتبة الشيخ الحسن الغماري أخي أحمد.
ثم ههنا وقفات: فابن حجر حاشاه أن يضعف (كل) ما في الباب من المرفوع كما أوهم الغماري، وإنما تبع الحفاظ في إعلال طرق حديث اللعن فيه فقط، وهو مسبوق بذلك، على خلاف لبعضهم، ويغني في الباب حديث الصمام الواحد، وهو ثابت، والنهي والتشديد المتكاثر عن السلف من الصحابة فمن بعدهم، ونقل الطحاوي التواتر في ذلك، وأما المروي عكسه فليس بحجة إما ثبوتا أو فقها، وما بقي من غبّرات النقل فهو شاذ لا عبرة به.
وهذه المسألة فيها شبه بمسألة لعن إتيان البهيمة، والأمر بقتله، فلم يصح فيها الحديث، وليس معنى ذلك انتفاء الحكم! ولذلك صرّح الذهبي في الكبائر ما معناه أن المسلمون مجمعون على أن فعل ذلك من أقبح المنكر، وإن لم يصح الحديث.
وأما الغماري فهو ممن ينبهر بالجمع دون التحقيق كما تشهد تآليفه، وإن كان صاحب صناعة في التخريج ولكنه جد متساهل في الأحكام والعلل، فضلا عن اتباعه الهوى في أحكامه، ويصحح الموضوعات -فضلا عن الضعاف- بكثرة الطرق، مع مبالغاته وأوهامه الكثيرة.
ونصيحة للإخوة الكرام: قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: شر الحديث الغرائب التي لا يعمل بها ولا يعتمد عليها. ونُقل عنه قوله: تركوا الحديث وأقبلوا على الغرائب ما أقل الفقه فيهم!
وكان سماحة الشيخ الرباني ابن باز رحمه الله ينهى طالب العلم المبتدئ عن مطالعة كتب الإمام ابن حزم، لأنه يولع ببعض ما شذ فيه مع قوة العبارة والجرأة في المعارضة، فيسبب حرمان نفسه لأشياء من التأصيل والتكوين العلمي ومعرفة قدر الأقوال ووزنها بميزانها الدقيق. هكذا أخبرني مرارا شيخنا الفقيه عبد العزيز بن قاسم، وهو من خاصة أصحابه.
ومن باب أولى أحمد الغماري، وقد شوهد عدد من طلبة العلم أولع بكتب الردود أو أصحاب الآراء الخاصة قبل التمكن والتأصل العلمي فانحرف في بعض المسائل، وضاع قسم من زهرة عمره في النقاشات والحزازات؟ حتى لو كان فيها حق، فالمؤمن مطالب بتطلب الأعلى والأحسن، (واتبعوا أحسن ما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم)، (الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه).
وحسبي الإشارة لما سبق، فالكل يعلمه، ولكن المقصود التذكير، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان.

----------


## معالم السنن

> أين وقفت عليه؟
> والأثر الذي أوردته عن ابن أبي مليكة ليس صريحا كما تقول في إتيان المحل المكروه، ولهذا قال ابن القيم إن من نقله عن السلف غلط عليهم، لأن توجيهه عند أهل العلم إتيان القبل من جهة الدبر أو المفاخذة، ولا أريد الاستطراد، (أخاف أنك عزوبي)!
> ثم أرجو التخفيف من (التهويلات) في العبارات عند نقدك الأئمة، حتى لو لم توافق مفاهيمك.
> 
> ثم يا أخي نصيحة محب: لا يحبذ للطالب العناية بشواذ المسائل وغرائبها، ولا يحمد له الشغف الزائد بكثرة النقد، والأولى للطالب صرف جهده في أصول العلم ومحكماته.


الاخ/محمد التكلة حفظه الله 
كلامك رائع  كروعتك دائما ويذكرنا بالسلف الصالح 
كثيرا ما كنت ارارك عند شيخنا وحب الشيخ لك واضح وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء 
زادك الله علما وفقها وتوفيقا

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

إلى الشيخ الفاضل محمد زياد التكلة إني أحبك في الله ...
يا ليت كل المشرفين على مثل هذا الموقع كموقع أهل الحديث يسلكون طريقتك في الإشراف ...
إلى الأخ الحبيب النوراني جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك ، وأرجو - بارك الله فيك- أن تضع ما نصحك به الأخوة - وخآصة المشرف- بعين الإعتبار ، وتتروى فيه مرة بعد مرة ، وتنظر في ما أبدعت أناملك في هذه المشاركة فتتدبره وكأن غيرك هو الذي كتبها تريد نقدها . وكذلك ردودك على الشيخ المشرف ، وعلى غيره ففيها ما فيها من تنقيص وإزدراء أرى أن تنأى عنه.
أخي الحبيب النوراني : لعلك تذكر يوماً بعيداً قلت لك فيها كلاما مؤداه . ينغي للإنسان أن يلتفت إلى نصح اجتمع عليه الناس دون أن يتواطئوا في ما بينهم . ودون أن يعرف واحد منهم الآخر ، مع تباعد الزمان والمكان .
أخي الحبيب النوارني : عندما تأملتُ كتاب الفوائد لابن القيم وصيد الخاطر، وجدتهما فوائد أكثرها يتعلق بالعقيدة والأسماء والصفات والأمور التربوية ، والفوائد اللغوية ، دون أن يلتفتوا في وصف أحدٍ من العلماء بإفراط أو تفريط ، ودون أن يشغلوا أنفسهم بالغرائب ، فالعلم الشرعي - كما تعلم أخي الحبيب - أبوابه كثيرة ، تنقطع دونه الأعمار ولم تحصل الواجب ، فما بالك بتحصيل الغرائب والعجائب والنوادر . أو مجرد الانشغال بها ؟!
أخي الحبيب النوراني: قد أتاك الله ما لم يُؤت لغيرك ، فلا تصرفه إلا في الأهم وما يترتب عليه العمل ...فما الفائدة المترتبه عمليا إذا نقضت الإجماع على تحريم الموسيقى ، والغناء ، وأنت ترجح تحريمه . وما الفائدة المترتبة عملياً في نقضك الإجماع على تحريم إتيان الأدبار ، وهو محرم عندك . إلا مجرد نقض دعوى حجية الإجماع حتى إجماع الصحابة .
أخي الحبيب النوراني : لقد خضتُ كثيرا من التجارب في هذه الحياة ، وتعلمت فيه الكثير وفاتني الكثير ، وكان مما تعلمتُه : أنه لابد أن يفوتك الكثير فأدرك وتعلم ما تحتاجه فقط قبل أن يحين الأجل، ولابد أن ينقضي الوقت قبل أن تعلم الناس الكثير فعلمهم ما يحتاجون فقط قبل أن ينقضي الأجل.
أخي الحبيب النوراني: أعتذر لك عن ركاكة أسلوبي ... وإني أحبك في الله .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله : جزى المشرف الفاضل خيرا ، وكذا الأخ ( إسلام منصور )  وجميع الإخوان ، وبعد : 
قد كنتُ قلتُ سالفا – ولا زلتُ أكرر القول – بكون نصائح الناصحين ، وإرشادات الصالحين : كلها محط نظر شديد من ذلك العبد الفقير ، وأن الحاجة مسيسة أبدا إلى مثل تلك الوقفات الرشيدة إزاء ما تخطه أناملي في هذا المنتدى وسواه ؟! فإن المرء مرآة أخيه كما ورد في الحديث الذي لا يصح !! ولستُ مستنكفا الموعظة من كل أحد !! ولو كان ذلك الواعظ عريقا في كل شر !! فكيف لي الانزواء عنها من كل محب ناصح نبيل ؟!
 لكن : أرى في اللهجة حدة ! وفي النصيحة غلظة !! وقد قبلتُها مع شكر باديها ، وسررتُ بها وحمدتُ مُسْديها ....
غير أن الذي لا أقبله طرفة عين ، وأطالب فيه المدين بسداد ذلك الدين : هو أن ينعقد في صدور البعض : سوء الظن بطرح هذا الموضوع !! وأن راقمه مغرم بإثارة كل مرغوب عنه أو ممنوع !! وقد حاشانا الله من هذا أيَّما محاشاة ، وسلك بنا سبيلا قد رضينا طَرْقه وحمدناه ، ولو تفطن صاحب ذلك الظن المتجني ، وتبصر عنونة هذا الموضوع الشريف  ، لعلم أن صاحبه : قد رسمه استجماما للقلوب ، وبستانا يتنزه في روضته كل مكروب ، فهو بِكُتب الطرف والأدب والنوادر ، أشبه منه بكتب الشريعة في القديم والغابر ، وقد رمزتُ في أوله رمزا لذلك المتصفِّح أبوابه ، وأزلتُ الغبار عن مخدرات محاسنه لكل مَنْ آذن بالولوج إليه : بَوَّابَه ...
 فمن عذيري ممن يلوي كشحه عن تلك المعاذير ؟!! ويغض الطرف عن إحسان الظن بأخيه ممتطيا جواد ظنه الأعمى يضلُّ به كل سبيل ! فتراه يلزم كاتب الموضوع ما لا يلزم !! ويشاححه في أمور هو يوافقه عليها لولا سوء الفهم !! 
وقد كان هذا الكَلِمُ كافيا كل منصف عن تطلب المزيد ، مُرضيا كل محب غير عنيد !!
إلا أنني أجدني مدفوعا إلى فضل كلام تحشرج في صدري ، وبقية أنفاس تتخالجها نفسي ... فأقول : 
وبعد اللتيا والتي : فقد كان العِرض مصونا عن الخدش ! والبضائع رائجة بين الناس من غير غش ! والنفس سالمة من غوارب النقد والعض ! تشدو بقيثارة أنغامها في رحبات الأرض ، حتى شاء ربي الانغمار في لجج محيطات تلك الشبكة ، لاقتناص ما ينفعني في كتبي وأبحاثي وحسب ، إلى أن كان ما كان ؟ مما أنا جاذع منه الآن !! 
ولقد دخلت يوم دخلت هذى المنتدى : إنما لتحميل بعض الكتب العلمية وحسب ، ثم شاهدت بعض الأعضاء يناقش بعض تعاليقي على : ( فتاوى ابن الصلاح / طبعة دار الحديث / القاهرة ) فتجشمتُ إيضاح كلامي الذي أعياه تذوّقه !! لكنه لم يرقه ولا انبسط له !! وقد طال الأخذ معه والرد حتى مللتُ !! وينظر هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15541
وقد أدركتُ الآن : كثيرا من أسباب إحجام كثير من الصفوة عن المشاركة في تلك الشبكة كلها !! اللهم إلا ما لا بد منه ؟ 
وقد نُصِحْتُ قبلُ في هذا الأمر فلم أنتصح !! وزُجٍرتُ فلم أنزجر !! ونفسي ألوم لا ألوم سواها !! ولقد هممتُ غير مرة بالخروج من هذا كله إلا للحاجة ، لولا إيثار بعض الفضلاء إلا مكثي معهم ! فنزلتُ على رغبتهم .
لكن الإيذاء من بعض الإخوان متكرر ، والتسافه بِمُرِّ الكلمات غير منقطع !! وقل َّ ما خاطبتُ في تلك الشبكة من يجيد فهم كلامي ، ولا إشارات مرامي !! ولولا الإبقاء على حرمة العلم ؛ لكان القلم يجري بما هو خافٍ ، ويُفصح عن كل مستور مُجَمْجَم ! فإن الكلام ذو جيشان ، والصدر ذو غليان ، ولكن الأخذ بحكم المروءة أولى ، والتنكب عما يجلب اللائمة بي أحرى ...
  ولم أرجع من تلك الرحلة إلا بكل تطاول بحق أو باطل !! هذا مع المصاردة لكثير مما أكتب !! وقد ضاق الذرع من هذا كله !! وانطبق الصدر على غم عظيم لا يكاد يبرحني !! 
فقلتُ لنفسي : مالي ولهذا ؟ فلا أقل من أن أريح نفسي ، وأريح الأعضاء من غثاثتي ودخَني ! بل وعُجري وبجري !! على أني ما زلتُ محبا للجميع كما دخلتُ أول مرة ، ولا عليَّ إنْ كتبتُ موضوعا بعد هذا قط !
ولقد أمسيتُ بين صديق يغلب عليَّ حزنه لي ، ويشق على النفس تأوّهه لأجلي ...
 وأصبحتُ بين مبغض يروم مساءتي ، ويطربه معاندتي !! 
وقد صح عندي : أن الإبقاء  على ما ينفع المرء في قبره هو منتهى الرغبات ، ولذة اللذات ...
وقد مَثُلَ الآن أمام عيني : ما نقله علاء الدين ابن الصيرفي في كتابه ( زاد السالكين ) عن القاضي أبي بكر ابن العربي المالكي أنه قال : (  رأيتُ الإمام الغزالي في البرِّيَّة وبيده عُكازة ، وعليه مرقعة ، وعلى عاتقه ركوة !! وقد كنتُ رأيته ببغداد يحضر مجلس درسه نحو أربعمائة عمامة من أكابر الناس وأفاضلهم يأخذون عنه العلم !! فدنوت منه وسلَّمتُ عليه ، وقلتُ له : يا إمام : أليس تدريس العلم ببغداد خير من هذا ؟! فنظر إلىَّ شزرا وقال : لما طلع بدر السعادة في سماء الإرادة ، وجنحت شمس الوصول في مغارب الأصول ، ثم أنشد يقول :
تركت هوى ليلى وسعدي بمعزل * وعدتُ إلى تصحيح أول منزل 
فنادت بي الأشواق مهلا فهذه * منازل من تهوى رويدك فانزلِ      
غزلتُ لهم غزلا دقيقا فلم أجد * لغزلي نسَّاجا فكسرتُ مغزلي !!
وبعد : لقد تحدثتُ فأفصحتُ ، ولكن ما شُفِيتُ ، وتكلمتُ فأبلغتُ : ولكن ما رُويتُ ... 
وكتبه : أبو المظفر السِّنَّاري ...ذلك الفقير الحقير !! والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*يا مولانا ما تكبرش الموضوع..

إخوانك فقط.زما اعتادوا طريقتك..وصبرك عليهم أولى من الازورار عنهم..وبين أهل زماننا -إلا من رُحم- وأن يعقلوا حكمة الاستفادة من صواب الرجل والتمتع بفوائده ورد باطله بأدب وإنصاف = مفاوز تنقطع دونها أعناق المطي = فالرفق والصبر ورياضة النفس على تحمل سوء الظن وسوء الأدب وسوء العشرة = أحسن شئ لمن يرجو نفع الناس وتعليم العلم..*

----------


## نضال مشهود

للفائدة

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> *يا مولانا ما تكبرش الموضوع..
> إخوانك فقط.زما اعتادوا طريقتك..وصبرك عليهم أولى من الازورار عنهم..وبين أهل زماننا -إلا من رُحم- وأن يعقلوا حكمة الاستفادة من صواب الرجل والتمتع بفوائده ورد باطله بأدب وإنصاف = مفاوز تنقطع دونها أعناق المطي = فالرفق والصبر ورياضة النفس على تحمل سوء الظن وسوء الأدب وسوء العشرة = أحسن شئ لمن يرجو نفع الناس وتعليم العلم..*


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العزاء النبيل : 
ولكن أخبرك يا أخي أني قد اعتدُّتُ تلك الغلظة من الأحباب والجهال على حد سواء !! 
وهكذا أهل الحق في كل مكان ، يعانون الغربة حتى في أوطانهم وبين أهليهم !! وكم ضاق ذرعي ، وانحنى ظهري من تلك الأمور ؟ لولا أن الله يُقيِّض لي زمرة من الناصحين كي لا أتثبَّطَ عن تلك العهود التي أخذها الله عليَّ وعلى كل عالم بالحق ، ولي بأبي محمد الفارسي وغيره من الأماثل نِعمَ القدوة والثبات على الحق حتى الموت !! ولعلي أكون من خير خلفٍ لخير سلف إن شاء الله ..
وعلى كل حال : لا بأس من مزوالة الكتابة في هذا الموضوع اليتيم لي !! فقد رغبتُ عن إنشاء سواه كما أشرتُ في كلامي المتقدم قبلُ .. والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[غريبة رقم 3 ] ( ابن عجيبة : شيخ الصوفية : تضربه إمرأته !!) 
ابن عجيبة : هو أحمد بن محمد بن مهدي الحجوجي المشهور بـابن عجيبة !! المتوفي بالطاعون عام ( 1224هـ )
ويُعدُّ هذا الرجل : من الصوفية الأجلاف الذين يكاد يصل كلامهم إلى حدِّ الهذيان !! وله تفسير متوسط يشهد على عقلية هذا الإنسان !! وله فيه تأويلات قرمطية على مذاق الصوفية !! لا يستسيغها إلا من ذهبت عقولهم حيث شاءت في أودية الجهل والخرافة !! 
وكان لابن عجيبة من النساء : خمس أبكار وثيِّب !! أنجب منهن : واحدا وثلاثين ولدا !
وكان أزواجه : يعاملنه معاملة سيئة للغاية !! وكأنه كان لا يُحسن عشرتهن ! أو تربيتهن !
وقد حكى في كتابه الفهرسة [ص : 21 / تحقيق : عبد الحميد صالح حمدان ] عن بعض مواقف نسائه معه فقال : ( كنت ذات يوم في خلوتي في موضع عال، فغضبت بعض نسائي، وحركتها الغيرة، فصعدت إلي، ولبَّبَتْني، وأنزلتني دردبة !؟ ثم أخرجتني عن باب الدار، وشدَّتْ الباب ... خلفي، فبت خارج الدار !!... 
وأتيتُ لها ذات يوم بجبنتين طريتين في وعاء، فوجدتها غضبى، فعجنتهما برجلها ثم رمتْ بهما وجهي!! وكنت جالسا فضربت رأسي في الحائط ضربا شديدا !! وأما السب والدعاء فلا يُعد ولا يُحصى !! ) .. 
قلتُ : فبالله من يكون بتلك الحال مع نسائه ! هل يُرجى منه صلاح أو إصلاح ؟! 
وهل أمثاله يصلحون لبناء المجتمعات الفاضلة وهم بعدُ لا يستطيعون كبح جماح نسائهم الجاهلات ؟!
وهل يرضى الحرُّ لنفسه أن تضربه امرأة ؟! فكيف إذا كانت زوجته ؟ فوالله : للقبر آنذاك خير من تلك الحياة النكدة !!
وتراه يعتذر لنسائه عما ارتكبنه في حقه من أصناف الحمق ! فيقول : (وصاحب الغيرة معذور في كل ما يصدر منه !! أرأيت لو رأيت امرأتك تذهب إلى غيرك يلعب بها !!؟ هل كنت تصبر ؟ فالأمر واحد !! ) 
هكذا يقول هذا الإنسان !! وحتى القياس تراه لا يحسنه !! 
وهذا الرجل وأمثاله : لا نشك في كونهم مصابين في عقولهم بما يجعلهم يفوهون بما لا يفوه به إلا ساكنو المارستان !! والله المستعان ...
[ تنبيه ] ابن عجيبة هذا : هو جدُّ : ( الغماريين ) من قِبل الأم ، وعنه ورثوا تلك العقلية الصوفية المقيتة التي يُرثى لها بحق !! اللهم إلا الزمزمي منهم ، فإنه كان قد نبذ هذا الأمر وتبرأ منه ، بل وحمل على أهله أيضا !! كما حكاه عنه الشيخ البحاثة : أبو إدريس محمد الأمين بو خبزة التطواني السُّنِّي السلفي ...

----------


## فريد المرادي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...  

وما تكبرش الموضوع !! (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

عوداً حميداً..وراجع الخاص..

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

*****************************  
[ الفائدة رقم 2 ]  ( شرح المثل القائل : وافق شنُّ طبقة !! ) 
قلتُ : في الأمثال العربية السائرة : ( وافق شن طبقة ) وقد فسره جماعة بأقوال متابينة !! ومن أطرف ما وقفتُ عليه في تفسيره : ما نقله جماعة : منهم المرتضى الزبيد في تاج عروسه [26 / 53 / 54 / طبعة دار الهداية ] عن  الشّرْقيُّ بنُ القُطامِيِّ أنه قال : (كانَ رجُلٌ من دُهاة العرَب وعُقلائِهِم يُقال له : شَنٌّ فقال : واللهِ لأطوفَنّ حتى أجِدَ امْرأةً مِثْلي فأتزوّجَها ، فبينما هو في بعضِ مَسيرِه إذ رافقَه رجُلٌ في الطّريق فسألَه شنٌّ : أتَحْمِلُني أم أحمِلُك ؟ فقال له الرّجل : يا جاهِلُ أنا راكِبٌ وأنتَ راكِبٌ فكيفَ أحْمِلُك أو تحمِلُني ؟ فسكت عنه شنٌّ ، وسارَ حتى إذا قرُبا من القَرْيةِ إذا هما بزَرْعٍ قد استَحْصَد فقال شَنٌّ : أتُرى هذا الزّرْعَ أُكِل أم لا ؟ فقال له الرّجلُ : يا جاهلُ تَرى مُستَحصِداً فتَقول : أُكِلَ أم لا ؟ فسكتَ عنه شنّ ، حتى إذا دَخلا القَريةَ لقِيتْهُما جَنازة فقال شنٌّ : أتُرى صاحبَ هذا النّعْشِ حيّاً أو مَيِّتاً ؟ فقال له الرّجل : ما رأيتُ أجْهَلَ منْك ! تَرى جِنازةً تسألُ عنها : أميِّتٌ صاحِبُها أم حيّ ؟ فسكَتَ عنه شنٌّ ، فأرادَ مفارقَته فأبى ذلك الرّجلُ أن يتْرُكَه حتى يَسيرَ به الى منْزِله ، فمضَى معه وكانَ للرّجل بنْتٌ يُقالُ لها : طَبَقةُ ، فلمّا دخَل عليها أبوها سألَتْه عن ضَيْفِه فأخْبَرَها بمُرافقَته إيّاه ، وشَكا إليها جهْلَه ، وحدّثها بحَديثِه فقالتْ : يا أبَتِ ما هذا بجاهِلٍ . أما قولُه : أتَحْملُني أم أحْمِلُك ؟ فأرادَ أتُحدّثُني أم أحدّثُك حتى نقْطَعَ طريقَنا... وأما قولُه : أتُرى هذا الزّرعَ أُكِل أم لا ؟ فإنّما أرادَ هلْ باعَهُ أهلُه فأكَلوا ثمنه أم لا ؟ ... وأمّا قولُه في الجِنازة : فأرادَ هل ترَكَ عَقِباً يحيا بهم ذِكْرُه أم لا  ؟ ... فخرَج الرّجُلُ فقَعَدَ مع شنٍّ فحادَثَه ساعةً ثم قال : أتُحِبُّ أن أفسِّرَ لك ما سألْتَني عنه ؟ قال : نعَم ففسّره فقال شنٌّ : ما هذا من كَلامِك فأخْبِرْني عن صاحِبِه ؟ فقال : ابنةٌ لي ، فخطبَها إليه وزوّجَها له وحملَها الى أهلِه .... ومنه قيل : وافقَ شنٌّ طبَقَة وكذا : صادَفَ شنٌّ طَبَقَةَ ) ...
قلتُ : إن صح هذا في أصل ذاك المثل ! فَمَنْ لي بطبقة مثل تلك الطبقة ؟

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ طريفة رقم 1 ] ( ماجن ينتحل زِيَّ مسروق بن الأجدع ! كي يفتي الناس بالخطأ !! ) 
قال  أبو بكر أحمد بن زهير النسائي الحافظ في تاريخه [ 3 / 134 / رقم 4141 / طبعة دار الفاروق ] : حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَان بن أبي شيخ ، قال : حدثني أبي ، عن أمِّه ؛ قالت  ( : كنت بالكوفة إلى جنب مسروق بن الأجدع ، وكان له ابن أخٍ ماجنٍ فتجيئ المرأة تستفتي مسروقًا ، قال : فيلبس برنس مسروق !! قال : ويُفتيها بالخطأ !! ويجيئ مسروق فيُخْبَر بذلك فيصيح !! ويرسل خلف الذين أفتاهم فيردّهم !! ) 
قلت : وهذا إسناد مقبول إلى جدة سليمان ...

----------


## ابن الرومية

ما ذكرته عن شن و طبقة قد لا يدخل تحت شرطك شيخنا الكريم في ايراد النوادر اذ أنه التفسير المشهور الذي يعرفه الناس أكثر من التفسيرات الأخرى و لطالما  حكته للناس و نشرته بينهم :المجلات و الصحف الشعبية  و برامج الأدب و الترفيه  التلفزيونية و حتى برامج الأطفال  :Smile:

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ طريفة رقم 2 ]  ( تَحَايُلُ الحافظ ابن حجر على التَّسَرِّي بجارية امرأته دون عِلْمِها !! واكتشافُ الحِيلة !! )  
قال الشمس السخاوي في كتابه النفيس : الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر [ 3 / 1218 / طبعة دار ابن حزم ] : ( إن صاحب الترجمة – يعني ابن حجر -  لما رأى كثرة ما تلده أم أولاده من الإناث ، وأحب أن يكون له ولد ذكر، ولم يمكنه التزويج مراعاة لخاطرها – يعني زوجته - اختار التسرِّي ، وكانت لزوجته جارية جميلة يقال إنها : ططرية – لعله يعني من التتر !! - اسمها : خاص تُرك ، فوقع في خاطره الميل إليها ، فاقتضى رأيه الشريف – يعني رأي ابن حجر - : أن أظهر تغيُّظا منها بسبب تقصيرها في بعض الخدمة !! وحلف أنها لا تقيم بمنزله ! فبادرت زوجته لبيعها بعد أن أمرها أن تأمر القاصد – يعني الموكل ببيعها -  بعدم التوقف في بيعها بأي ثمن كان ؟! قال – يعني الحافظ - : وكل ما رُمْتِيه - يعني زوجته - من الزيادة على ذلك – يعني على ثمن الجارية - : أقوم لك به ، ففعلتْ ... وأرسل هو الشيخ شمس الدين ابن الضياء الحنبلي فاشتراها له بطريق الوكالة ، وأقامت ببعض الأماكن حتى استبرأها – يعني من الحيض - ثم وطأها  ، فحملت بولده القاضي بدر الدين أبي المعالي محمد ، وكان مولده في ثامن عشر صفر سنة (815 هـ) واستدعى صاحب الترجمة - يعني ابن حجر - بالطلبة – يعني تلاميذه -  ونحوهم يوم السابع – يعني من ولادة ابنه البدر -  إلى منزل أم أولاده وعمل لهم شواء ، فكانت العقيقة عندها وهي لا تشعر!! وأقام عند أمه وشيخنا يتردد إليها ، حتى بلغ الخبر أم أولاده قبل انفصال الولد عن الرضاع ، فركبت هي وأمها من فورها إلى المكان الذي كانا به – يعني الجارية وابنها - وأحضرتهما معها إلى منزلها ، فتركتهما ببعض المعازل إلى أن حضر شيخنا – يعني ابن حجر - من الركوب – يعني المركوب - وليس عنده شعور بما وقع ، فاستْخبرتْه عن ذلك فما اعترف ولا أنكر !! بل ورَّى بما يُفهم منه الإنكار !! فقامت وأخرجت الولد وأمه ، فسُقط في يده – يعني كُشِفتْ حيلته !! -  وبادر فاختطف الولد وذهب به إلى بعض من يثق به من النسوة بمصر، ثم توجهت إليه أمه بعد ذلك .......... ) ... 
قلتُ : وكان الحافظ شديد المحبة لولده هذا جدا !! بحيثُ اضطرته تلك المحبة المفرطة إلى ما يُرغب به عنه ؟ بل تكلَّم فيه بعضهم لأجلها !!
ومع كل هذا : فلم يُزرق الحظوة فيه ! وما تمَّ ما كان يُؤمِّله له من العلم والرياسة !
 وكأنَّ الحافظ كان قد شعر بهذا ! فكان يقول : ( قلَّ أن يجتمع الحظ لامرئ في نسْله وتصانيفه معا ! ) كما حكاه عنه السخاوي في : ( الجواهر والدرر ) ...
وما أصدق ما قال ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[ غريبة رقم 4] ( الإمام الحافظ أبو محمد المِسْكِي لِفَقْرِه وحاجته يُباع كتابه : " تاريخ مصر " للعطَّارين ! يجعلونه قراطيس يبيعون فيها التوابل والأعشاب للناس !! ) 
قال أبو الدُّرِّ ياقوت الحموي في معجم البلدان [5 / 128 / طبعة دار الفكر ] في نهاية ترجمته للإمام الحافظ أبي محمد عبد الله بن خلف بن رافع القاهري المصري المعروف : ( بابن بُصَيْلَة ) قال : ( جمع تاريخا لمصر أجاد فيه ، ومات وهو في مُسوداته قد عجز أن يُبَيضَها لفقره !! فَبِيْعَ على العطَّارين لصَرِّ الحوائج ؟!! كأنْ لم يكن بمصر مَنْ يُعينه على تبييضه !! ولا ذو همةٍ يشتريه فَيُبَيضَه ؟!! والله المستعان ... ) 
قلتُ : وهنا تُسْكبُ العبرات ، وتتابع الحسرات ، وتتزاحم الزفرات ، وتكثر الأنّات والآهات !! 
وقد عُلِمَ  : أن فن التاريخ قائم على نقل الأخبار من هنا وهناك ، مع الترتيب والتهذيب  ، وهذا أشق على النفس من إنشاء الكلام وتوليده وارتجاله !! وقد قال ابن عبد ربه في ديباجة العقد الفريد  : ( اختيار الكلام أصعب مِنْ تأليفه !! ) 
ولكن : ما حِيلة أبي محمد المِسْكِي الإمام الحافظ وهو يشكو الفقر في كل ساعة ؟! ويُعاني مرير العيش والمجاعة ، وكأنِّي به وقد رقد الجوع بين صدره وضلوعه  ، وحال دون نومه وهجوعه ، وانقطع به السبيل عن وجْدَانِ مَنْ يسدُّ له حاجته ، ويُرَقِّعُ برحمته له أثمال خرقته ! فلم يجد لِمَا ألمَّ به مُخْرجا ، ولا لِمَا حلَّ بساحته مُعينا أو مُنْقذا !  حتى مات وجاء اليوم الذي بِيع  فيه فلذة كبده ، ودُرَّة عمره ؟ أعني : ( تاريخه ) الذي ضاعت في تسطيره شريف أنفاسه ، وغابت فيه طيبات وقته بين دواته وقِرْطاسِه ، فكأنما انتدب الأصحاب والأقران لإخراجه فما استطاع !! وذهب ما كان يُؤمِّله من نشْره بين الناس وضاع !! حتى ساقتْه بواعث الأقدار ، إلى بيع ثمرة فؤاده إلى كل عطَّار ، كيما يجعله قراطيس يحشد فيها عطارته ، ويجمع بداخلها توابله وأعشابه ! وهكذا يضيع هذا الكنز الثمين في مُخلَّفات حوائج الناس ! ويذهب كلُّ عناء كان في تحصيله كما تذهب حرارة الأنفاس !!
وكأني بأبي علي الفالي – بالفاء-  وقد كان يملك نسخة من كتاب " الجمهرة " لابن دريد في غاية الجودة ، فدعتْه الحاجة  إلى بيعها !! فباعها إلى بعضهم  وكتب على ظهرها : 
أنِستُ بها عشرين حولاً وبعتُها ... لقد طال وجْدِي بعدها وحنيني
وما كان ظني أنني سأبيعها ... ولو خلَّدتْنِي في السجون ديوني
ولكنْ لضعفٍ وافتقارٍ وصِبْيَةٍ ... صغارٍ عليهم تستهلُّ شؤوني
فقلت ولم أملك سوابق عَبْرةٍ ... مقالة مَكْويِّ الفؤاد حزين
وقد تُخْرِجُ الحاجاتُ يا أمَّ مالك ... كرائمَ من ربٍ بهن ضنينُ 
والخبر : في وفيات الأعيان [ 3 / 316 ] وغيره ...
وهذا المسكي والفالي : كلاهما وجد التفريج عن حاجته ، ولو ببيْع شريف مُهْجته !  
فَمَنْ لبائس فقير : قد عمل فيه مِبْضَعُ الحاجات كلَّ عمل ، واحْتَوَشَتْه وأهلَه غارباتُ الهموم فأصبح منها على وجل ! وضرب في دروب الأزقة يلتمس من يشتري منه نفائس كتبه ، ويتطلبُ  الوقوف على من يبغي نفعه بالمقايضة على حصيلة عمره ، من تلك الكتب والأسفار ، التي تفرَّقَ شملُه في جمْعها ليل نهار ! وكابد في تحصيلها الشدائد والأهوال ، وخاض  - دون بغيتها - ما عزَّ الخوض فيه على أماثل الرجال ! فلم يجد لندائه مجيبا ، وما سمع لطرْق باب طالبه صريرا ، فصار يتقلب من هم إلى غم ، ومن وصب إلى نصب !  فلو نطقت الحروف بكل معنى مسطور ، لكان كله طرفا مما تكتظُ بمرارته الصدور !! بل لو عَرضَ هذا البائس نفسه في أسواق البيع والشراء ، لانْزَوَى عنه الراغبون كما انْزَوتْ الأرضُ عن أعمدة السماء !! ولو ربح بيعه لكان بِفِلْس ،لا يخرج من جيْب صاحبه إلا كما تخرج الروح والنَّفْس !!  وقد صدق من قال : 
فصاحةُ حسَّانٍ وخطُّ ابنُ مُقْلة *** وحكمةُ لقمانٍ وزهدُ ابنُ أدهمِ
إذا اجتمعتْ في المرء والمرءُ مُفْلسٌ *** ونُودِيْ عليه لا يُباع بدرهم !!
والحمد لله على كل حال ... ونعوذ بالله من حال أهل النار ... والله المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## أمين بن محمد

للرفع

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

وَيا لَكِ أَياماً أَرَتنا صُروفَها       *********** عَجائب لَم يَطرُقنَ في الحلم مَضجَعـا
وَلَم يَبقَ إِلّا أَن نَرى الشَمسَ أَشرَقَت*********** مِنَ الغَرب حَتّى تَجعلَ الغَرب مَطلَعا
فَيا دَهرُ جَدٌّ ذاكَ أَم أَنتَ هازِلٌ    *******       وَكَيفَ بِمَن لَم يَدرِ لِلهَزَلِ مَنزَعا

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

وَمَن عاشَ في الدُنيا فَلا بُدَّ أَن يَرى ****  عَجائِبَ شَتّى وَالزَمانُ أَعاجِيبُ
--------------------------------
لَنَا وَلَهَا فِي كلِّ يَوْمٍ عَجَائِبٌ   **    يَحَارُ لَهَا لُبُّ اللَّبِيبِ وَيَذْهَلُ
يَطُولُ مَدَى الأَفْكَارِ في كُنْهِ أَمْرِها    **   فَيَنْكُصُ عَنْ غَايَاتِه الْمُتَوَغِّلُ

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

العجيبة [ رقم 4] : *( كلب للأكل بخمسة دنانىر!! )*
قال العلامة المقرىزى فى حوادث (سنة 461 هـ )من كتابه : اتعاظ الحنفا بأخبار الأئمة الفاطمىىن الخلفاء [1 / 200] : (وفىها عظم الغلاء بمصر، واشتد جوع الناس؛ لقلة الأقوات فى الأعمال وكثرة الفساد !! وأكل الناس الجىفة والمىتات!! ووقفوا فى الطرقات فقتلوا من ظفروا به!! وبِىعتْ البىضة من بىض الدجاج بعشرة قرارىط !! وبلغت راوىة الماء دىنارًا !! وبىع دار ثمنها تسعمائة دىنارًا بدينارٍ!! وعمَّ مع الغلاء وباء شدىد، وشمل الخوف من العسكرىة وفساد العبىد، وانقطعت الطرقات برًا وبحرًا، وبىع رغىف الخبز زنته رطل فى زقاق القنادىل كما تباع التُّحف والطُّرف !! فبلغ أربعة عشر دىنارًا !! وبىع أردبُّ قمح بثمانىن دىنارًا !! ثم عدم ذلك كله !! وأُكِلتْ الكلاب والقطط!! فبىعَ الكلب للأكل بخمسة دنانىر !! وأبىعت حارة بمصر بطبق خبز!! وأكل الناس نحاتة النخل، ثم تزاىد الحال حتى أكل الناس بعضهم بعضًا !! وكان بمصر طوائف من أهل الفساد قد سكنوا بىوتًا قصىرة السقوف قرىبة ممن ىسعى فى الطرقات، فأعدوا سلبًا وخطاطىف، فإذا مر بهم أحد شالوه فى أقرب وقت، ثم ضربوه بالأخشاب وشرَّحوا لحمه وأكلوه !! 
قال الشرىف أبو عبد الله محمد الجوانى فى كتاب النقط: حدثنى بعض نساءنا الصالحات قالت:كانت لنا من الجارات امرأة تُرىنا أفخاذها وفىها كالحُفَر!! فتقول: أنا ممن خطفنى أكلة الناس فى الشدة !! فأخذنى إنسان، وكنت ذات جسم وسِمَن، فأدخلنى بىتًا فىه سكاكىن وآثار الدماء وزفرة القتىل!! فأضجعنى على وجهى وربط فى ىدى ورجلى سلبًا إلى أوتادٍ حدىد عرىانة!! ثم شرَّح أفخاذى وأنا أستغىث ولا أحد ىجىبنى !! ثم أضرم الفحم، وأشوى من لحمى !! وأكل أكلًا كثىرًا!! ثم سكر حتى وقع على جنبىه لا ىعرف أىن هو؟! فأخذت فى الحركة إلى أن تخلَّى أحد الأوتار، وأعان الله على الخلاص وخلصت، وحللت الرباط، وأخذت خروقًا من داره ولففت بها أفخاذى، وزحفت إلى باب الدار، وخرجت أزحف إلى أن وقعت إلى الناس، فحملت إلى بىتى، وعرفتهم بموضعه، فمضوا إلى الوالى فكبس علىه وضرب عنقه، و أقامت الدماء فى أفخاذى سنة إلى أن ختم الجرح، وبقى هكذا حُفَرًا) !
قلتُ: ونحو تلك المجاعات تجدها : في البداىة والنهاىة [7 / 32] حوادث سنة 13 هـ، و [7 / 63] حوادث سنة 15 هـ و [11 / 205] حوادث سنة 331هـ و[11 / 213] حوادث سنة 334هـ و [12 / 71] حوادث سنة 409 هـ و [12 / 99] حوادث سنة 462 هـ و[13 / 26] حوادث سنة 597هـ و[13 / 108] حوادث سنة 622هـ و [13 / 167] حوادث سنة 643 هـ و [13 / 343] حوادث سنة 695هـ وغىر ذلك من سنى الزمان.
ولو ذهبنا نذكر لك تلك المجاعات الواقعة فى غابر الأزمان، والتى سجَّلها مؤرخو الإسلام لطال الكلام جدًا !! على أنا لا ننكر ما كان ىجرى فىها مما ىحكى بعضه المقرىزى وغىره ، بل نصدق بذلك على سبىل الإجمال، أما تفاصىل ذلك فالله أعلم بالحال .
لا تخلو تلك الأخبار من مبالغة لتهوىل الخطب. وإلا فقد شاهدنا من ىأكل لحم إنسان بعد أن شواه!! ورأىنا من ىتلذذ بمضغه والنهش منه!! وهذا بشع جدًا!! حتى كدنا أن نصاب بالغثىان!! فاللهم غفرًا.

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أحسن الله إليكم يا شيخنا الفاضل سعيد السناري.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

*الغريبة [رقم/ 1] : ( حكاية الأعور ذي العين الواحدة ! )*

*أخبرنا الشيخ الصالح أبو أنس أسامة بن السيد بن عبيد الأثري*
*الحنفي المصري- إجازة بالمشافهة - والشيخ أبو معاذ صلاح بن محمد عويضة – إجازة بالمشافهة – وغيرهما عن عبد العزيز بن الصديق الغماري عن محمد عبد الحي الكتاني عن شيخه عبد الله بن درويش السكري الحنفي عن شيخه عبد الرحمن بن محمد الكزبري عن شيخه عمر بن عقيل المكي عن شيخه محمد مرتضى الزبيدي عن شيخه حسن بن عليّ العجيمي عن شيخه البرهان إبراهيم الميموني عن شيخه الشمس الرملي عن شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري عن الحافظ ابن حجر عن أبي هريرة ابن الذهبي عن أبي نصر محمد بن أبي نصر بن الشيرازي عن جده عن الحافظ أبي القاسم علي بن الحسن بن هبة الله بن عساكر أنه قال في تاريخه [67/46-47/طبعة دار الفكر] : « أنبأنا أبو محمد بن صابر أنبانا أبو الحسن بن الحنائي أنبانا أبو بكر محمد بن علي الحداد أنبأنا أبو نصر بن الجبان وأبو الحسن بن السمسار قالا أنبأنا أبو سليمان بن زبر أخبرنا أبو عبد الله وكان رجلا صالحا من أهل الغوطة من برزة، وكان يصوم الاثنين والخميس، وكان أعور، وكان قد بلغ سنة ثمانين سنة أو جاوزها، فقلت: يا أبا عبد الله أيش كان سبب ذهاب عينك؟ فقال أمر عجيب معجز! فقلت حدثني به، فامتنع علي في ذلك شهورا كثيرة، وأنا أسأله! إلى أن حدثني فقال لي: كنت وأنا شاب أسكن بَرْزة، فجاءني إلى بيتي رجلان من الـحُوَاة، فنزلا عليَّ، ودفعا إليَّ ثمن غِرارة قمح، وقالا لي: اشْتَرِ لنا غرارة قمح، فاشتريت لهما، فقالا: اطْحنها،؟ ودفعا إليَّ أجرة الطحين، فطحنتها، فقالا لي: أعجن لنا كل يوم ربع دقيق، وأنفق علينا خمسة دراهم في لحم وشئ حُلو، ودفعا إليَّ خمسين درهما، وأقاما عندي جمعة، ثم قالا لي: في قرية بَرْزة وادٍ ؟ فقلت: نعم، فأريتهما إيَّاه بالنهار، فوقفا عليه، ثم خرجا إليه في نصف الليل، وأخذاني معهما، ونزلا فيه إلى قعره، ومشيا فيه نحو نصفه، وكانت معهما دابة محمَّلة، فحطَّا عنها، وأخرجا خَـمْسَ مجامر، وأوقدا فيها نارًا، وجعلا في الخمس مجامر بخورا كثيرا حتى عجْعج الوادي بالدخان، وأقبلا يُعزِّمان، والحيات تقبل إليهما من كل مكان فلا يعرضوا لحيَّة منها! إلى أن جاءت إليهم حيَّة نحو ذراعٍ أو أطول قليلا، وعيناها توقدان مثل الدينار، فلما رأياها فَرِحا واستبشرا وسُرَّا سرورا عظيما، وقالا: من أجل هذه الحية جئنا من بلد خراسان نسير نحوًا من سنة! فالحمد لله الذي لم يخيِّب سفرنا وعظيم نفقتنا، ثم قبضا على الحية وأطفآ النار، وكسرا المجامر، ثم أخذا ميلا فأدخلاه في عين الحية واكتحلا به! فلما رأيتهما فعلا ذلك قلت لهما: اكْحلاني كما اكتحلتما، فقالا لي: ما يصلح لك ! قلت: لا بد لي من ذلك، قالا: يا هذا ما لك فائدة فيه، قلت: والله لا زايلْتُكما أو تكحلاني منها! فقالا لي: يا هذا إنا قد مالحناك، ووجب حقك علينا، وقد برناك بخمسين درهما، وأنفقنا في منزلك نحو مائة درهم، وما نشتهي أن يقع بيننا وبينك شرٌّ وخصومة فيما لا إرب لك فيه ولا فائدة، فقلت: والله الذي لا إله إلا هو لئن لم تكحلاني لأصرخن بالوالى حتى يخرج فيأخذكما وما معكما وينهبكما! فلما لم يريا لهما مني مخلصا قالا لي: فنكحل عينك الواحدة، فرضيت بذلك، فكحلا عيني اليُمْنى ،فحين وقع ذلك في عيني نظرت إلى الأرض تحتي مثل المرآة أنظر ما تحتها كما [تُرَى] المرآة ! ثم قالا لي وحمَلا دابتهما: سِرْ معنا قليلا، فسرت معهما وهما يتحدثان، حتى إذا بعدنا عن القرية علَّقاني وكتَّفاني، ثم أدخل أحدهما يده في عيني فقلعها ورمي بها! وتركاني مكتَّفًا ومَضَيا، فكان آخر العهد بهما، ولم أزل مكتَّفًا إلى الصبح حتى جاءني نفر من الناس فحلَّني، فهذا ما كان من خبر عيني .)* 


*قلتُ : وهذه قصة صحيحة الإسناد إلى هذا الرجل الأعور ! والعهدة عليه فيما قال وحَكَى ! وإن كنتُ أرى أن ما قصَّه ليس بعيدًا في عالم الإمكان . والله المستعان.*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> *الغريبة [رقم/ 1] : ( حكاية الأعور ذي العين الواحدة ! )*
> 
> *فحين وقع ذلك في عيني نظرت إلى الأرض تحتي مثل المرآة أنظر ما تحتها كما [تُرَى] المرآة !*


جوزيتَ خيرًا أيها الفاضل النوراني على ما تتحفنا به من غرائب وعجائب..
ألا ترى -والقصة كلها تتعلق بالنظر وفضوله- أنّ قوله "أنظر ما تحتها" فيه نظر؟ ألم يكن من المناسب أن يقول: "ما فوقها"، لأنّ المرآة تعكس ما يقابلها، ولا تشفّ عمّا وراءها؟
ثم أرنا -نوَّر الله بصيرتك- سرّ قولك "الأعور ذي العين الواحدة"، فإنّه قد يثير بعض الالتباس...
بوركت، وسلّمك الله لأهلك وأهل الألوكة...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> 
> 
> جوزيتَ خيرًا أيها الفاضل النوراني على ما تتحفنا به من غرائب وعجائب..
> ألا ترى -والقصة كلها تتعلق بالنظر وفضوله- أنّ قوله "أنظر ما تحتها" فيه نظر؟ ألم يكن من المناسب أن يقول: "ما فوقها"، لأنّ المرآة تعكس ما يقابلها، ولا تشفّ عمّا وراءها؟
> ثم أرنا -نوَّر الله بصيرتك- سرّ قولك "الأعور ذي العين الواحدة"، فإنّه قد يثير بعض الالتباس...
> بوركت، وسلّمك الله لأهلك وأهل الألوكة...


 مرحبًا بالفاضل الناقد ، والأديب الأريب الأخ الواحدي الذي كلما شممتُ أريج مجيئه تنسَّمتُ قول شيخ المعرّة : 
وأرى التوحدَ في حياتِكَ نعمةً ... فإِنِ استطعْتَ بلوغَهُ فتوحدِ
والذي ظهر لي من قول ذلك العور : ( نظرت إلى الأرض تحتي مثل المرآة أنظر ما تحتها ...) أنه لم يقصد حقيقية المرآة ! إنما قصد ما فيها من الصفاء ونقاء جوهرها، وشفوف صفحتها .... ولو أنه عبَّر بـ : ( الزجاج ) لكان أوفى لمقصده ، وأتمَّ لبغيته ، وأصلح لاستقامة كلامه . 
وأما قولنا : (الأعور ذي العين الواحدة !) فذا من باب الإشباع في الإيضاح ! وإن شئتَ قلتَ : هو احتراز عما  خلق الله فيه أكثر من عينين ؟
وعلى كل حال : أدامكم الله لغرائبنا ناقدين ، وأقامكم لعجائبنا غامزين ! وجزاكم خير ما جزى به عباده الصابرين .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
حفظك الله، وفتح لك أبواب كل خير.
وتوجيه عنوان قصتك التي أتحفتنا بها: أنَّ كلّ ذا عين واحدة أعور، وليس كلّ أعور ذا عين واحدة. و"بطل" القصة قد اقتلِعت عينه...
فالدجَّال -أعاذنا الله من شر فتنته- أعور، لكن له عينان: إحداهما سليمة يبصر بها، والأخرى معطوبة "طافية" أو "طافئة"...
أمَّا توجيه ذِكرِه للمرآة، فهو الرعب الذي سكنه منذ وقوع الحادثة، حتى صار يرى الأشياء مقلوبة، ويعبِّر عنها بشكل مقلوب...
وما ذكره عن رؤية ما تحت الأرض يوافق مذهب أبي منصور البغدادي القائل "بوقوف الأرض" وأنها تشبه القبّة...
ويشفع له عصره الذي صنّف فيه كتابه (أصول الدين). لكن جاءت زمر الأحباش، فاتخذوا كلامه هذا دينًا يُتَعبَّد به، وعقيدة يُتمَسَّك بها!! وأولادهم في المدارس لا يجيبون عن بعض مسائل الجغرافيا والفيزياء لهذا السبب!
أمّا "البطل" أبو عبد الله، فأمره عجيب غريب! وضلوعه في مساعدة السحرة وممارسة طقوس السحر، يكفي لإسقاط روايته..
ولعلّك تفيدنا بحكم التائب، هل يفتح له أهل الجرح والتعديل سجِلاًّ جديدًأ؟ أم تظل ورقته ملطخة بما اقترفه، ولو تاب واحتسب؟
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

(وفي "أصول الدين"، ص61-62، كلام لأرسطو وابن الراوندي وغيرهما، عندما تتأمَّلُه، تتساءل بحق: ما هو الجديد الذي أتى به نيوتن؟)

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> حفظك الله، وفتح لك أبواب كل خير.
> وتوجيه عنوان قصتك التي أتحفتنا بها: أنَّ كلّ ذا عين واحدة أعور، وليس كلّ أعور ذا عين واحدة. و"بطل" القصة قد اقتلِعت عينه...
> فالدجَّال -أعاذنا الله من شر فتنته- أعور، لكن له عينان: إحداهما سليمة يبصر بها، والأخرى معطوبة "طافية" أو "طافئة"...
> أمَّا توجيه ذِكرِه للمرآة، فهو الرعب الذي سكنه منذ وقوع الحادثة، حتى صار يرى الأشياء مقلوبة، ويعبِّر عنها بشكل مقلوب...
> وما ذكره عن رؤية ما تحت الأرض يوافق مذهب أبي منصور البغدادي القائل "بوقوف الأرض" وأنها تشبه القبّة...
> ويشفع له عصره الذي صنّف فيه كتابه (أصول الدين). لكن جاءت زمر الأحباش، فاتخذوا كلامه هذا دينًا يُتَعبَّد به، وعقيدة يُتمَسَّك بها!! وأولادهم في المدارس لا يجيبون عن بعض مسائل الجغرافيا والفيزياء لهذا السبب!
> أمّا "البطل" أبو عبد الله، فأمره عجيب غريب! وضلوعه في مساعدة السحرة وممارسة طقوس السحر، يكفي لإسقاط روايته..
> ولعلّك تفيدنا بحكم التائب، هل يفتح له أهل الجرح والتعديل سجِلاًّ جديدًأ؟ أم تظل ورقته ملطخة بما اقترفه، ولو تاب واحتسب؟
> ...



 جزاك الله خيرًا على تلك الفوائد العوائد.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

الغريبة [رقم/2] ( علي بن الرفاعي انقلب إلى: عَلْيَا بنت الرفاعي ! ) .
حكى العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر بن إبراهيم أكمل الدين الراميني في ( مجاميعه ): قصة غريبة وقعت بدمشق فى سنة اثنتين وخمسين وتسعمائة، فقال: ( كان بمحلة القيمرية شاب أمرد أسمر اللون يُسمَّى على بن الرفاعى، وكان يجلِّد الكتب، ويهواه شخص يسمى عبد الرحمن بن الظنى، فوقع له معه واقعة أفضى أمرها للوقوف بين يدى القاضى كمال الدين العدوى الشافعى البقاعى الحاكم خلافة بمحكمة الميدان، فترجح عنده أن عليًّا المذكور خنثى ! وأنه للإنوثة أميل ! فأمر الاطباء بالكشف عليه فوجدوا له فرجا له حلمة صغيرة فوقها ثلاثة أبخاش صغار ! فأزالوا ذلك بالقطْع، فظهر تحت المحل المذكور: فرْجُ أنثى ! فعند ذلك حكم الحاكم الشافعى بأنوثته، وسموه: عَلْيَا وزوَّجوها بعاشقها عبد الرحمن المذكور، فدخل عليها فوجدها بِكْرًا ! وأزال بكارتها، وحملتْ منه، ووضعتْ أولادًا متعددة ! شاهد ذلك وتحقَّقه غالب أهل دمشق.). نقله عنه المحبي في خلاصة الأثر [3/316/طبعة دار صادر].
قلتُ: وليست تلكم الحكاية - إنْ صحَّتْ - ببعيدة عن التصديق !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الغريبة [رقم/2] ( علي بن الرفاعي انقلب إلى: عَلْيَا بنت الرفاعي ! ) .
> 
> حكى العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر بن إبراهيم أكمل الدين الراميني في ( مجاميعه ): قصة غريبة وقعت بدمشق فى سنة اثنتين وخمسين وتسعمائة، فقال: ( كان بمحلة القيمرية شاب أمرد أسمر اللون يُسمَّى على بن الرفاعى، وكان يجلِّد الكتب، ويهواه شخص يسمى عبد الرحمن بن الظنى، فوقع له معه واقعة أفضى أمرها للوقوف بين يدى القاضى كمال الدين العدوى الشافعى البقاعى الحاكم خلافة بمحكمة الميدان، فترجح عنده أن عليًّا المذكور خنثى ! وأنه للإنوثة أميل ! فأمر الاطباء بالكشف عليه فوجدوا له فرجا له حلمة صغيرة فوقها ثلاثة أبخاش صغار ! فأزالوا ذلك بالقطْع، فظهر تحت المحل المذكور: فرْجُ أنثى ! فعند ذلك حكم الحاكم الشافعى بأنوثته، وسموه: عَلْيَا وزوَّجوها بعاشقها عبد الرحمن المذكور، فدخل عليها فوجدها بِكْرًا ! وأزال بكارتها، وحملتْ منه، ووضعتْ أولادًا متعددة ! شاهد ذلك وتحقَّقه غالب أهل دمشق.). نقله عنه المحبي في خلاصة الأثر [3/316/طبعة دار صادر]. 
> قلتُ: وليست تلكم الحكاية - إنْ صحَّتْ - ببعيدة عن التصديق !


ولعل ما فعلوه مع الأخ علي الرفاعي - عفوا: الأخت عَلْيا  :Smile:  - هو من أوائل العمليات الجراحية التي يتم فيها تحويل الخُنثى إلى أنثى! وكم في شباب الأمة اليوم من بحاجة إلى مثل تلك العمليات كيما يريحون أرواحهم من عناء التخنُّث في الأقوال والأفعال! ويقفون على حقيقة أنفسهم إن حاولوا التشبُّه يومًا بالرجال! فما رضوا بأصل خلقتهم التي فطرهم الله عليها، حتى انتكسوا إلى مضاهاة غيرها مما أقام الله أسورًا بين المحاكين لها والمقبلين إليها! 
وهكذا سقطوا من حيث قاموا، وهاموا في بحار انحرافهم حتى عاموا! إلى أنْ صدَّق الشيطان عليهم بظنِّه، وأجلب عليهم بخيله ورجْلِه، بتزيينه لهم كل فعل مشين، وتجميله كل خبيث عفين!! حتى هبطوا فى مستنقعات الغفلة والغفْوة، واستحكم عليهم الهوى وحب الشهوة، إلى أن تفاقم الخطب ببعضهم حتى جرفه تيار الفساد، وأقْصتْه داعيةُ البوار عن تذكُّر يوم المعاد، فلم يَعدْ لديه همّ فى هذه الحياة- الكئيبة - إلاَّ أن يتخنَّث فى مظهره، وأن يتخلَّع فى مشيته، باحثًا عن فتاة ساقطة، أو امرأة فى بحور السفور غارقة هابطة، ليذبح رجوليته تحت قدميها، ويتودَّد بمعصية ربه إليها، بل إن شاءت دار فى فلكها، وإن أشارت سبَّح بحمدها!!
وهذا الطراز المحزن من الشباب: هم من انهزموا فى شخصياتهم وإرادتهم قبل أن ينهزموا فى ميادين الكفاح والعمل!! ظانين أن آية التمدُّن: هو التخلِّى عن مبادئ الإسلام!! وعلامة التقدُّم: هو التحلِّى بصفات أهل البوار!! غافلين عما أنزله الله إليهم، متعامين عمَّا قامت به الحجة عليهم!! فياويلهم إن صبَّحهم الله بعذابه، ويا حسرتهم حينما يُبصروا أليم عقابه.
هدانا الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضى، وأخذ بأيدينا إلى البر والتقوى، وهيأ للأمة من يأخذ بيدها من عثرتها، ويجمع شملها حتى تستردَّ نهضتها.
فإنه بكل جميل كفيل. وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

الغريبة [رقم/3] ( يا بَهِيَّة خَبِّرِيني يا عيني عَلِّي قتل ياسين؟)
قال المؤرخ جمال بدوي في كتابه ( نافذة على تاريخ مصر ) [ص/190-192]:
( انتشرت في أرجاء مصر في أوائل القرن العشرين، أسطورة "ياسين وبَهيِّة"
وشاعت على ألسنة الجماهير- يعن في مصر - أغنية "يا بهية خبريني.. عللي قتل ياسين..!" حتى باتت جزء من التراث الشعبي كسيرة أبي زيد الهلالي وحسن ونعيمة وأدهم الشرقاوي..
يتغنى بها شاعر الربابة في المقاهي الشعبية، وفي حلقات السمر التي يقيمها الفلاحون في جرن القرية خلال أمسيات الصيف الندية، وتتملكهم النشوة وهم يتابعون بطولات ياسين وأعماله الخارقة من أجل مقاومة الظلم ونصرة البؤساء، ثم يخيم عليهم الحزن حين يفجعون بمصرعه على أيدي "السُّودانية من فوق ظهر الهجين".
وظلت أسطورة ياسين وبهية مجالاً خصباً لخيال المؤلفين عبر الأجيال..
كل جيل يضيف إليها ما يوافق ظروفه السياسية والاجتماعية، ويحقق حلم الشعب في ظهور البطل حتى لو كانت القصة الأصلية خالية من كل عناصر البطولة والشرف..
وقد يدهش أصدقاء ياسين، إذا عرفوا أن بطلهم الأسطوري لم يكن سوى مجرم سفاح يحترف مهنة القتل بالأجر، ويتعيش من دماء الضحايا والأبرياء..
وسوف تزداد دهشتهم، إذا عرفوا أن قاتل ياسين هو المجاهد الإسلامي المعروف اللواء محمد صالح حرب باشا وزير الحربية ورئيس جمعية الشبان المسلمين......
وقد وقعت أحداث قصة مقتله حين كان صالح حرب في بداية حياته العملية بالجيش، وذهب إلى وادي حلفا ضمن بعثة عسكرية لشراء سرب من الجمال للخدمة في سلاح الهجانة، وفي أثناء عودة الضابط الشاب على رأس قطيع الجمال سمع عن قصة ياسين؟ أعنف شقي وأجرأ مجرم مشى على أرض مصر في زمنه، فقد اتخذ القتل حرفة، وإزهاق الأرواح تسلية..
وكان يطرب كل الطرب عندما يسمع اسمه يردده الناس في خوف وفزع وهلع ويتمنى أن يكون مثل أبي زيد الهلالي.
وامتد نشاطه الإجرامي على طول مديريتي قنا وأسوان.. وفشلت جميع الحملات التي أوفدتها الحكومة للقبض على ياسين حياً أو ميتاً.
وبينما كان الضابط الشاب صالح حرب يستريح مع قطيعه من الجمال في بعض الأودية المتاخمة لجبال أسوان أبلغه أحد أتباعه أنه رأى بدوياً نائماً على بطنه عند إحدى المغارات وفي يده بندقية،
فلما ذهب يستطلع الخبر فوجئ بوابل من الرصاص ينهمر من ناحية المغارة، فأدرك على الفور أن القدر وضعه وجهاً لوجه أمام ياسين، وأنه لن يخرج من المنطقة كما دخلها.. فإما قاتلاً أو قتيلاً..
وخطرت للضابط الشاب فكرة جريئة، فاستدار نحو قمة التل الذي يعلو فتحة المغارة وأسقط حبلاً تتدلى منه حزمة من البوص المشتعل، وحملت الريح الدخان إلى فوهة المغارة وشعر ياسين بالاختناق، فاضطر إلى الخروج منها، ودارت معركة حامية الوطيس، -وكان سلاح الهجانة في ذلك
الوقت سلاحاً بارعاً في التنشين الماهر وإصابة الهدف- فإذا أربع رصاصات في المليان.. وألقى الشقي بسلاحه فجرى نحوه الهجانة، فإذا به قد انتهى بعد أن استقرت إحدى الرصاصات في قلبه..
ودخلوا المغارة المظلمة على أعواد الثقاب... ففوجئوا بامرأة تصرخ ومعها طفل يولول.. فأخرجوهما،
واتضح أن المرأة المسكينة زوجة الشقي، والولد ولده، فلما علمت الزوجة بمقتل ياسين اندفعت تزغرد وتقول في حماس: بركة لي .. بركة لي..
وظن الجميع أنها تتصنع الفرح خوفاً منهم . ولكنهم علموا أنها جادة لأنها كنت تعيش معه في خوف وبلاء.
وانتهت حياة ياسين السفاح المحترف وبقيت أسطورته في وجدان الجماهير التي تبحث دائماً عن بطل يملأ الأرض عدلاً بعد أن ملئت جوراً
فإذا لم تجده في الحقيقة صنعته في الخيال. )
قلت: وكم في الموروث الشعبي من حكايات الأبطال - في زعمهم - ما يشاكل حقيقة ياسين ذلك القاتل الأجير؟
ويشبه هذا الياسين في إجرامه: ذلك البطل الأسطوري الآخر : ( أدهم الشرقاوي )! اللص المحترف! وسارق المواشي؟ الذي قتل صاحبه من أجل فلاحة كان يهيم بحبها! وهو بعدُ لم تبلغ سِنِي عمره التاسعة عشرة! ثم انصرف إلى الإجرام! ووضع يده في يد الشيطان! وفعل الأفاعيل بالضعفاء والناس! وسنفرد الكلام عنه في ( الغريبة [رقم/4] ). إن شاء الله 
أما ياسين صاحب بهية: فقد ذكرتْ جريدة الاهرام فى التاسع من ديسمبر عام 1905 حقيقته وخبر مقتله بما لا مزيد عليه.
والغريب: أن البعض لا يزال مصرًا على تتويج مثل هذا القاتل بطلا! واختلاق سيرة المناضلين له لتخليدها في سجل التاريخ! 
ففي عام 1965 مـ قام الكاتب نجيب سرور - لأول مرة - بكتابة روايته الشعرية ( ياسين وبهية ).
ثم كتبها للمسرح بعنوان "يا بهية وخبريني" عام 1967مـ . وتمَّ إخراجها في نفس العام.
وعنه أخذ الناس في ترنيم أخبار ياسين في أهازيجهم وأغانيهم.
وفي عام 1982 مــ تم عرض مسلسل ( ياسين وبهية ) على شاشة التلفاز المصري!
وهكذا غيَّمتْ تلك الأكاذيب على حقيقة هذا القاتل المحترف؟ كما غيَّمَتْ من قبل على حقيقة ( أدهم الشرقاوي )! 
ولله في خلقه شئون.[تنبيه] قد نقل المؤرخ جمال البدوي أصل قصة ياسين عن ( ذكريات المجاهد اللواء محمد صالح حرب) الصادرة عن سلسلة ذاكرة الكتابة فى هيئة قصور الثقافة ، دراسة وتقديم أحمد حسن الكنانى وتقديم د.أحمد زكريا الشلق.
وهي ذكريات جديرة بالقراءة والمطالعة. 
ومحمد صالح حرب: ذلك المناضل المجاهد الذي لا يعرفه أحد؟ وعنه يقول الأستاذ أحمد الخطيب في جريدة ( المصري اليوم ) ٢٥/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠ في الحلقة الأولى من مقالاته عن هذا الرجل: (اللواء محمد صالح حرب قام بأهم حدث تاريخى فى حياة مصر قبل الثورة لا يقل أهمية عن ثورة ١٩١٩ التى قام بها سعد زغلول، وهو قيام حرب فى نوفمبر ١٩١٥ بالثورة المسلحة ضد الإنجليز عندما انضم إلى القوات السنوسية ومعه القوات المصرية فى مرسى مطروح ضد القوات الإنجليزية، واستطاع أن يحشد عدداً من القبائل فى مرسى مطروح للانضمام إليه وللقوات السنوسية، وأعلن الثورة فى ٢٧/١١/١٩١٥ فى صحراء مصر الغربية، وظل حرب بقواته يحارب الإنجليز حتى سنة ١٩١٨، وتعد هذه الثورة هى أول ثورة عسكرية يقوم بها مصرى ضد الإنجليز منذ الاحتلال البريطانى لمصر عام ١٨٨٢.
وإذا كان سعد زغلول لايزال يذكره التاريخ لقيامه بثورة سلمية ضد الإنجليز عام ١٩١٩، فكيف يكون المقام مع رجل قام بثورة مسلحة ضد الاحتلال الإنجليزى لمدة ثلاث سنوات يحارب الإنجليز فى الصحراء، كانت نتيجتها أن استولى بقواته على الواحات لمدة عامين، وأصبح قائداً للمجاهدين، وكبد القوات الإنجليزية خسائر بلغت نحو ٥٠ مليون جنيه بحساب ذلك الزمن ... ).
قلت: ولعلنا نُفْرِد لهذا الرجل موضوعًا خاصا نُعرَّف الناس به، وبجهاده ونضاله في سبيل أمة الإسلام، وقد كان المرشد العام لجمعية ( الشُّبَّان المسلمين ) بعد موت مؤسسها عبد الحميد بك سعيد. 
وهذه الجمعية: هي التي تمتْ أمام جدرانها تلك المؤامرة البشعة باغتيال الأستاذ ( حسن البنا ) في الساعة الثامنة من مساء يوم السبت الثاني عشر من فبراير/ 1949 مــ. 
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> [غريبة رقم 3 ] ( ابن عجيبة : شيخ الصوفية : تضربه إمرأته !!) 
> وكان لابن عجيبة من النساء : خمس أبكار وثيِّب !! أنجب منهن : واحدا وثلاثين ولدا !
> وكان أزواجه : يعاملنه معاملة سيئة للغاية !! وكأنه كان لا يُحسن عشرتهن ! أو تربيتهن !
> وقد حكى في كتابه الفهرسة [ص : 21 / تحقيق : عبد الحميد صالح حمدان ] عن بعض مواقف نسائه معه فقال : ( كنت ذات يوم في خلوتي في موضع عال، فغضبت بعض نسائي، وحركتها الغيرة، فصعدت إلي، ولبَّبَتْني، وأنزلتني دردبة !؟ ثم أخرجتني عن باب الدار، وشدَّتْ الباب ... خلفي، فبت خارج الدار !!... 
> وأتيتُ لها ذات يوم بجبنتين طريتين في وعاء، فوجدتها غضبى، فعجنتهما برجلها ثم رمتْ بهما وجهي!! وكنت جالسا فضربت رأسي في الحائط ضربا شديدا !! وأما السب والدعاء فلا يُعد ولا يُحصى !! ) .. 
> قلتُ : فبالله من يكون بتلك الحال مع نسائه ! هل يُرجى منه صلاح أو إصلاح ؟! 
> وهل أمثاله يصلحون لبناء المجتمعات الفاضلة وهم بعدُ لا يستطيعون كبح جماح نسائهم الجاهلات ؟!
> وهل يرضى الحرُّ لنفسه أن تضربه امرأة ؟! فكيف إذا كانت زوجته ؟ فوالله : للقبر آنذاك خير من تلك الحياة النكدة !!
> وتراه يعتذر لنسائه عما ارتكبنه في حقه من أصناف الحمق ! فيقول : (وصاحب الغيرة معذور في كل ما يصدر منه !! أرأيت لو رأيت امرأتك تذهب إلى غيرك يلعب بها !!؟ هل كنت تصبر ؟ فالأمر واحد !! ) 
> هكذا يقول هذا الإنسان !! وحتى القياس تراه لا يحسنه !!


أخي الأديب اللّوذعي؛ أبو المظفّر السّناري: لي تعقيب لطيف على ما حَـمَّرْتُهُ من كتابك وهو:
قول ابن عجيبة: (وصاحب الغيرة معذور في كل ما يصدر منه) يقصد به غيرة نسائه (الضرائر) ؛ يعني أن زوجه تغار عليه لأنه متزوج بغيرها =فهي تغار عليه وتغار من ضرتها -وكذلك تفعل النساء- ..فتراها لا ترضى منه إحسانه و ملاطفته لها فتعجن الجبنتين الطريتين اللتين قدّمهما لها و ترمي بهما في وجهه..
فهو يعذرها؛ لأن تصرفها صدر من غيرتها عليه ..فهي لا تصبر أن تراه داخلا عليها و قد علمتْ أنه كان بين أحضان امرأة أخرى (=زوجه) يلاعبها و تلاعبه..
ثم بالغ في عذرها (أو إعذارها) بضرب ذلك المثال وهو قوله:( أرأيت لو رأيت امرأتك تذهب إلى غيرك يلعب بها !!؟ هل كنت تصبر ؟ فالأمر واحد ) يريد أن يقول للقارئ : ضع نفسك مكانها ..أتصبر أن ترى امرأتك تذهب إلى رجل آخر.. 
فهو قاس :(غيرة المرأة على الرجل من أن يشاركها فيه غيرها) على :(غيرة الرجل على المرأة من أن يشاركه فيها غيره) بجامع: (الغيرة الآدمية) أي أن كل منهما آدمي، رُكّب في طبعه عدم الرضا بالمشارك في الاستمتاع..
هذا الذي عناه هذا الرجل العجيب "ابن عجيبة" وإن قصرت به عبارته في بيانه لأنه كان يكتب بلغة قريبة من العامية (العامية المغربية) ..
فقياسه هنا حَسَنٌ على أصول المنطق وهو قياس عقلي صحيح ..
لكنه في الشّرع: هو قياس مع الفارق لأنه لم يلحظ الفرق بين المرأة و الرجل في الخِلقة البيولوجية و النّفسية .. و هو أيضا قياس في مقابلة النص ؛"فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباعا..) الآية
فإن فهم أخونا الأديبُ المشرقيُّ أبو المظفّر السّناري،من كلامه ما فهمتُه أنا هنا؛ فقوله:( هكذا يقول هذا الإنسان !! وحتى القياس تراه لا يحسنه !! ) حسنٌ باعتبار أنه قياس فاسد ..
أما إن فهم من كلامه فهماً آخرَ، غير الذي تبادر لفهمي؛ فقوله السّابق: غير حسن ،باعتبار أنه قياس منطقي صحيح . لكنه كما أسلفنا يرده الشرع و كما قيل:" لو كان الدين بالرأي لكان أسفل الخفين أولى بالمسح من أعلاهما"

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

حفظك الله شيخ أبو المظفر
و بارك الله في الإخوة الناقدين

----------


## حطّام

كهف مليء بالعجائب وتشكر على أنك أطلاعتنا عليها وفقك الله

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

والله ِ لو أقتصرُ على مقالات الشيخ / أبي المظفر الحديثية وغيرها !
في الملكة الأدبية والكلام الفصيح الرجيح لكفى !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> أخي الأديب اللّوذعي؛ أبو المظفّر السّناري: لي تعقيب لطيف على ما حَـمَّرْتُهُ من كتابك وهو:
> قول ابن عجيبة: (وصاحب الغيرة معذور في كل ما يصدر منه) يقصد به غيرة نسائه (الضرائر) ؛ يعني أن زوجه تغار عليه لأنه متزوج بغيرها =فهي تغار عليه وتغار من ضرتها -وكذلك تفعل النساء- ..فتراها لا ترضى منه إحسانه و ملاطفته لها فتعجن الجبنتين الطريتين اللتين قدّمهما لها و ترمي بهما في وجهه..
> فهو يعذرها؛ لأن تصرفها صدر من غيرتها عليه ..فهي لا تصبر أن تراه داخلا عليها و قد علمتْ أنه كان بين أحضان امرأة أخرى (=زوجه) يلاعبها و تلاعبه..
> ثم بالغ في عذرها (أو إعذارها) بضرب ذلك المثال وهو قوله:( أرأيت لو رأيت امرأتك تذهب إلى غيرك يلعب بها !!؟ هل كنت تصبر ؟ فالأمر واحد ) يريد أن يقول للقارئ : ضع نفسك مكانها ..أتصبر أن ترى امرأتك تذهب إلى رجل آخر.. 
> فهو قاس :(غيرة المرأة على الرجل من أن يشاركها فيه غيرها) على :(غيرة الرجل على المرأة من أن يشاركه فيها غيره) بجامع: (الغيرة الآدمية) أي أن كل منهما آدمي، رُكّب في طبعه عدم الرضا بالمشارك في الاستمتاع..
> هذا الذي عناه هذا الرجل العجيب "ابن عجيبة" وإن قصرت به عبارته في بيانه لأنه كان يكتب بلغة قريبة من العامية (العامية المغربية) ..
> فقياسه هنا حَسَنٌ على أصول المنطق وهو قياس عقلي صحيح ..
> لكنه في الشّرع: هو قياس مع الفارق لأنه لم يلحظ الفرق بين المرأة و الرجل في الخِلقة البيولوجية و النّفسية .. و هو أيضا قياس في مقابلة النص ؛"فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباعا..) الآية
> فإن فهم أخونا الأديبُ المشرقيُّ أبو المظفّر السّناري،من كلامه ما فهمتُه أنا هنا؛ فقوله:( هكذا يقول هذا الإنسان !! وحتى القياس تراه لا يحسنه !! ) حسنٌ باعتبار أنه قياس فاسد ..
> أما إن فهم من كلامه فهماً آخرَ، غير الذي تبادر لفهمي؛ فقوله السّابق: غير حسن ،باعتبار أنه قياس منطقي صحيح . لكنه كما أسلفنا يرده الشرع و كما قيل:" لو كان الدين بالرأي لكان أسفل الخفين أولى بالمسح من أعلاهما"


لا عليك يا أبا عبد الإله، والله يغفر لنا ولكل عبدٍ خَطَّاءٍ تَيَّاه.
وبالمناسبة: ليس أخوك أديبًا ولا نصف أديب. إنما هو رجل مسكين وحسب.

----------

